# Omicron has ALREADY PEAKED in S Africa less than a month from initial detection!!



## MarathonMike

This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.









						They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
					

Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## B. Kidd

Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
THIS IS THE END....*


----------



## badger2

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


It appears that Omicron is neither JoeXi's friend nor Fau Chi's friend, though is capable of making both look like the horse's rear end..


----------



## Concerned American

badger2 said:


> It appears that Omicron is neither JoeXi's friend nor Fau Chi's friend, though is capable of making both look like the horse's rear end..


Can't blame that one on Omicron--The look of the south end of a northbound horse on Joey and Fauci is self inflicted.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


The United Cheating States of America will not be thrilled with this


----------



## eagle1462010

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


South Africa was the highest vaccinated country in Africa.  And had the highest deaths.  But over all the whole continent only had about 225 k total deaths with 1.3 Billion people.  Of course they lose 400k or so to Malaria every year and they take  A LOT OF MALARIA PILLS.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Hospitalizations are down.  As of a few days ago there were no Hospitalizations.








						People with the Omicron variant have 'extremely mild' symptoms and haven't had to be hospitalized yet, says the South African doctor who first reported it
					

Patients have reported feeling "extremely fatigued" but do not have a cough, Dr. Angelique Coetzee said, though it's too soon to determine the risks.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




We're theyvlying then or are they lying now?


----------



## B. Kidd

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hospitalizations are down.  As of a few days ago there were no Hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with the Omicron variant have 'extremely mild' symptoms and haven't had to be hospitalized yet, says the South African doctor who first reported it
> 
> 
> Patients have reported feeling "extremely fatigued" but do not have a cough, Dr. Angelique Coetzee said, though it's too soon to determine the risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're theyvlying then or are they lying now?



Then and now.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Real science says that viruses mutate to milder and milder strains because they want to survive and quit killing hosts

Smart little fucking things ain't they. smarter than a libturd

Science always gets in the way of these psychos


----------



## Concerned American

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hospitalizations are down.  As of a few days ago there were no Hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with the Omicron variant have 'extremely mild' symptoms and haven't had to be hospitalized yet, says the South African doctor who first reported it
> 
> 
> Patients have reported feeling "extremely fatigued" but do not have a cough, Dr. Angelique Coetzee said, though it's too soon to determine the risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're theyvlying then or are they lying now?


Hmmm, we keep seeing the same contradictions from third world countries.  Our CDC told us that the Delta variant could not be treated with Ivermectin and India defeated it with that technology.  Similarly, Biden, Fauci and the CDC tell us that we must reach 98% vax rate to defeat Omicron and S. Africa defeats it in a month with a national vax rate of 25%.  I think there is something rotten in Denmark.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Omicron doesn’t make anyone sick.  Puts no one in the hospital, kills no one and leaves an immunity against all variants.

Why doesn't the CDC just say they invented omicron and call it a day?    I am FAR FAR FAR less afraid of omicron than I am of St. Fauci of the Mengele.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Grain of salt.

Remember, it's summer there. Our delta wave peaked and began to fall off. Then colder weather hit.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hospitalizations are down.  As of a few days ago there were no Hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with the Omicron variant have 'extremely mild' symptoms and haven't had to be hospitalized yet, says the South African doctor who first reported it
> 
> 
> Patients have reported feeling "extremely fatigued" but do not have a cough, Dr. Angelique Coetzee said, though it's too soon to determine the risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're theyvlying then or are they lying now?


They have lied so much that nothing they say matters at this point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hospitalizations are down.  As of a few days ago there were no Hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with the Omicron variant have 'extremely mild' symptoms and haven't had to be hospitalized yet, says the South African doctor who first reported it
> 
> 
> Patients have reported feeling "extremely fatigued" but do not have a cough, Dr. Angelique Coetzee said, though it's too soon to determine the risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're theyvlying then or are they lying now?


Neither. You lied.


----------



## Meister

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Just a slight rabbit trail......The democrats have to keep these variants going on center stage no matter if they are relatively
benign or not.  The reason is that they are going to try and keep the mail-in-ballots front and center for the 2022 election
at the minimum for the obvious reasons of its success the democrats had with the 2020 election.


----------



## badger2

Concerned American said:


> Can't blame that one on Omicron--The look of the south end of a northbound horse on Joey and Fauci is self inflicted.


Yes, though two birds with one variant stone needed time, something Fau Chi and JoeXi was denying Americans. Hell, the latter were even denied the whole, actual virus in a vaccine. None of the vaccines available are made from the entire, actual, SARS-CoV-2 virus. What hybrid of economic and psychological violence is that? The irony may be that one Omicron mutation we think links to vaccine escape may also link to its less dangerous outcome.

The media is going bananas with fear mongering in a last-ditch attempt.


----------



## candycorn

Hopefully this variant won't be deadly.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Was there ever a real covid virus?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> Just a slight rabbit trail......The democrats have to keep these variants going on center stage no matter if they are relatively
> benign or not.  The reason is that they are going to try and keep the mail-in-ballots front and center for the 2022 election
> at the minimum for the obvious reasons of its success the democrats had with the 2020 election.


That is such embarrassing, Parnoid fantasy. The Democrats don't control the world community of epidemiologists and virologists, who label omicron a variant of concern. Someday you guys have to come to terms with the fact that you just don't know what the fuck you are talking about, instead of trying  to discredit 10s of 1000s of people that are more educated and smarter than you in nearly every way on the topic, to force through your embarrassing fetishes.


----------



## Meister

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That is such embarrassing, Para pid fantasy. The Democrats don't contr the world community of epidemiologists and cirologists. Sometimes you guys have to some Teo terms with the fact that you just don't know what the fuck you are talking about, instead of trying g to discreit 10s of q000s of people that are more educated and smarter than you in nearly every way in the topic, to force through your embarrassing fetishes.


Who's talking about globally?  I'm just talking about all the hoopla your ilk is creating within our boarders.
The latest variant is pretty much like a cold, dude.  Settle down


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> Who's talking about globally?


I am. Nobody is saying anything special here that is not being said by the global scientific community. And they are especially worried about our country  of morons, and for good reason. Reasons you can see all over this thread, like your embarrassing post.


----------



## eagle1462010

Meister said:


> Who's talking about globally?  I'm just talking about all the hoopla your ilk is creating within our boarders.
> The latest variant is pretty much like a cold, dude.  Settle down


They are gonna all run and get the jab again and cause this thing to change again.  This is a gift to the world right now.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grain of salt.
> 
> Remember, it's summer there. Our delta wave peaked and began to fall off. Then colder weather hit.



Keep cheering for the Virus.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



*So.................those two people that got the sniffles are all better now?*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Keep cheering for the Virus.


I didn't do that, you little ankle biter


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't do that, you little ankle biter


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't do that, you little ankle biter



Cheering for the virus, cheering for the overreacting government thugs, tomato, tomatoe.

Just got a positive PCR after a negative instant PCR tuesday, was sick starting monday, exposed Friday. 2 shots (pfizer). was sickish for 2 days, with 3 more of congestion. Yet I still have to isolate 10 days based on previous info, from the day of symptoms. 

They should be just letting people get this version and not impose the pre-vaccine other strain lockdowns and quarantines because this is the natural path of a virus like this, mitigated by the vaccines, which worked.


----------



## Meister

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You embarrassed yourself. And no, it doesn't matter if you agree. When your drunk idiot uncle embarrasses himself at the wedding,  it doesn't matter if he knows he embarrassed himself.


Swing and a miss, FFI.
 The variant is basically a nothing burger and yet you get all lathered over it.  It's what your masters want from you.
At least, until the next election. You're a good stooge for them


----------



## flacaltenn

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



S. African govt was pissed about the quick travel restrictions.  This all could be a ploy to get them taken down. 

Plot updated TODAY at Johns Hopkins Covid site shows a miniscule decline from a peak, but it could be just a false decline out of a peak.. It's not enough to go on.


----------



## flacaltenn

Here's the link.. 









						New COVID-19 Cases Worldwide - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
					

Have countries flattened the curve? Daily confirmed new COVID-19 cases for the most affected countries over time.




					coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Cheering for the virus, cheering for the overreacting govern


Didn't do any of that either. This is you inventing a boogeyman to justify your own childish behavior.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> The variant is basically a nothing burger and yet you get all lathered over it.


But I didn't. This is you inventing little dollies to justify your own idiot behavior. You guys all do this. 

I am content admitting I don't know. Unlike you, I don't have to pretend to know something I don't really know, because I am not clinging to a narrative based on a childish political fetish.


----------



## flacaltenn

sorry for talking to myself here, but something's not right with this story. In fact, it stinks. Because I was searching for something else on S.Africa and a TV news story popped up quoting the same Nat. Health Minister on FRIDAY (yesterday) saying that hospital admissions were up 70% from a low baseline. 

In the OPost article, the Health Minister said -- 



> Phaahla told reporters that the country’s hospital admission rate of COVID-19 patient*s “fell 90 percent in the second week of the current infection wave driven by the Omicron variant” as compared to the second week of the Delta wave.*


He did not say that hospital admissions FELL absolutely.  Just that the 2nd week of the omicron peak was 90% LOWER than the 2nd week of the delta peak.  All the OTHER GOOD news was the same. Lower oxygen requirements, less severe cases. But in RAW NUMBER OF CASES -- I don't think it's peaked yet. 

OR -- What you see on S. Africa TV for their CITIZENS is a different message with a different headline than what they send to Daily Beast and Yahoo News for OUTSIDE the country..  OF COURSE somewhat lying to the citizens they represent to PUSH shots in the arm. This is why I believe the same PRESS conference has TWO different media headlines.  

If you watch the VID -- it's possible the "public health messenging" WITHIN S. Africa is a lie.  Just like it often is here. 

Decide for yourselves WHICH of the messages is correct. Here's the link to S.African media. 









						Omicron is now firmly established in SA - Phaahla
					

Health Minister, Dr Joe Phaahla pointed out that the numbers have exceeded the peaks seen in previous waves, with many provinces yet to reach the worst of the Omicron wave.




					www.enca.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There goes Francis, recoiling into a baby fit over simple facts again



The pity is that Omicron fizzled.  Fauxi must be pissed!


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which itself would be a sad reflection on ignorant, intransigent vaccine resistance.



So you're validating the govt LYING TO FOLKS about the CODE RED EMERGENCY status of their restrictions to SCARE THEM into getting vaccinated?  

You think you're dealing with 10 year olds or something? 

I'll lift my objections to MANDATORY vax or LYING to me when the govt "follows the science" and presents REAL DATA. Meaning that they need to ADD exceptions for natural immunity and give us REAL numbers about any new peak. 

Heard on ABC all day yesterday about how Omicron had INCREASED 7 -fold in the past 2 weeks. Yeah from 25 cases in the total US -- to 160..  Stop lying and scaring people !!!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> The is that Omicron fizzled.  Fauxi must be pissed!


Let's hope. But the problem is, if it infects enough people quickly enough, we are going to have problems with our health infrastructure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> So you're validating the govt LYING TO FOLKS about the CODE RED EMERGENCY status of their restrictions to SCARE THEM into getting vaccinated?


Not at all. I think it is sad. An explanation is not an excuse. 

Glad to clarify.


----------



## flacaltenn

CrusaderFrank said:


> The pity is that Omicron fizzled.  Fauxi must be pissed!




Looks like Fauci's "gain of function" experiment on the world is fizzling out..  

We need more GAIN of FUNCTION Scotty !!!!!  Beam it up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> Looks like Fauci's "gain of function" experiment on the world is fizzling out..
> 
> We need more GAIN of FUNCTION Scotty !!!!!  Beam it up.


Ha, even you like to sneak in some lies, I see.


----------



## justinacolmena

MarathonMike said:


> only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization.


And that is only of the _clinical_ cases which necessitated at least a doctors office visit. The vast majority of us might have blown our noses on a handkerchief or a bandanna or a disposable tissue paper or never even noticed it.


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, even you like to sneak in some lies, I see.



It's less of a lie than the BEST possible guess and it's picking up support.

If the Susquana River outside *Hershey *Penn suddenly started to look, taste, and smell like chocolate -- I wouldn't be blaming it on armored ant-eaters.

And NOBODY has found any natural animal links to the Covid 19 original strain.


----------



## Likkmee

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
> THIS IS THE END....*


I sure do miss the flu. I guess that one is gone forever ???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> It's less of a lie than the BEST possible guess and it's picking up support.


Wrong, and no it isn't. The best guess is that it emerged from nature.


flacaltenn said:


> If the Susquana River outside *Hershey *Penn suddenly started to look, taste, and smell like chocolate -- I wouldn't be blaming it on armored ant-eaters.


Unfortunately, these things aren't decided by what you kinda, sorta feel is true.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Likkmee said:


> I sure do miss the flu. I guess that one is gone forever ???


flu cases are on the rise right now.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Didn't do any of that either. This is you inventing a boogeyman to justify your own childish behavior.



No, it's me calling out typical chicken littles who suck Fauci dick.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> No, it's me calling out typical chicken littles who suck Fauci dick.


Haha, yes, inventing your little dollies, to keep yourself in a constant state of rabid hysteria.  As always.


----------



## eagle1462010

flacaltenn said:


> And NOBODY has found any natural animal links to the Covid 19 original strain.


That's because it isn't a natural strain.


----------



## eagle1462010

Defense bill bans funding for EcoHealth Alliance
					

The fiscal 2022 defense authorization bill, passed by Congress on Wednesday, contains a ban on Pentagon funding of any work in China by the controversial New York-based EcoHealth Alliance, an NGO that worked closely with the Wuhan Institute of Virology on research to make bat coronaviruses more...




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




The fiscal 2022 defense authorization bill, passed by Congress on Wednesday, contains a ban on Pentagon funding of any work in China by the controversial New York-based EcoHealth Alliance, an NGO that worked closely with the Wuhan Institute of Virology on research to make bat coronaviruses more infectious to humans.

The funding prohibition followed concerns that the Pentagon may have funded EcoHealth work in China as part of its Defense Threat Reduction Agency contracts. The ban on funding can be waived by the Pentagon if the waiver is explained in writing to Congress.


EcoHealth Alliance did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, yes, inventing your little dollies, to keep yourself in a constant state of rabid hysteria.  As always.



This coming from a side that can't even hope the virus has finally attenuated because somehow they think it will make autocrats look bad.


----------



## Leo123

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
> THIS IS THE END....*


They are so full of shit.


----------



## Circe

eagle1462010 said:


> They have lied so much that nothing they say matters at this point.


That's it. That's what's important. 

I'd say wait a few weeks or at least a few days! before deciding we know all we need to know.

At this moment, it's still Delta making people sick. Well, Delta and a BAD influenza this year. We are so getting hit.

I think we should wait and see what happens.


----------



## Care4all

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
> THIS IS THE END....*


That article you read IS THE liberal media silly one!  :lo!:  

It t wasn't doom and gloom!!!???


----------



## beagle9

Tipsycatlover said:


> Was there ever a real covid virus?


I know people that swear it was a lie, and that it was just a strong flu virus. It was weird when I got it, because it made me super tired and/or fatigued, but I never got the fever that some claim they got. I got a slight increase in temperature, but nothing to worry about. Had a cough afterwards, but heck I've had these same symptoms during other illnesses I've had in the past. I believe we definitely had a strong virus that had to be defeated over time, but to destroy an economy, lives, and job's over the thing ?? It wasn't worth all of that, so then fear set in, and after that anything was possible coming from the Democrat's.

Have two family members over 80, and they just got over a severe respiratory virus (not COVID), and they have recovered A-ok. It acted just like COVID, but it wasn't Covid. They still have a slight cough after two weeks of it, but they are on the other side of it now thank God.


----------



## badger2

Likkmee said:


> I sure do miss the flu. I guess that one is gone forever ???


Keep the faith. We may yet get to relive the drama of the Hong Kong flu of 1967.


----------



## badger2

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wrong, and no it isn't. The best guess is that it emerged from nature.
> 
> Unfortunately, these things aren't decided by what you kinda, sorta feel is true.


But we supported that poster even though that's the poster that closed down the Snake Meat thread. We supported that poster in this thread for at least stating one fact: "It has not been found in nature." That fact is why the thread should not have been closed.


----------



## Care4all

The area in south Africa that peaked already with cases going down, and not much serious effects, 80% of their population had already been infected with covid previously, they had protection, and almost their entire population is young.

This is why everyone is cautious... Our population has a load and a half of baby boomer seniors, and around 50% of our population is obese or overweight or unhealthy....so in south africa, we may not follow their trend.

But in the UK, omicron is spreading like hotcakes right now, so we will be able to see how it goes there, fairly soon.... they are closer to our population demographics....

So far though, it sure seems like a God send on omicron!


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> That's because it isn't a natural strain.


But it's sequences are similar to the civet virus, so just where in its genome it can be shown to be non-natural would be an important advance, because no one has pointed to exactly where its genome was deliberately manipulated.


----------



## Care4all

badger2 said:


> But we supported that poster even though that's the poster that closed down the Snake Meat thread. We supported that poster in this thread for at least stating one fact: "It has not been found in nature." That fact is why the thread should not have been closed.


Go to worldnews
r/worldnews • 3 mo. ago
Posted by 165701020
Additional post actions
Closest known relatives of virus behind COVID-19 found in Laos - Scientists have found three viruses in bats in Laos that are more similar to SARS-CoV-2 than any known viruses.​



nature


----------



## Care4all

It took 14 years for scientists to find the origins of SARS cov1 in nature.


----------



## AntonToo

eagle1462010 said:


> South Africa was the highest vaccinated country in Africa.


Can you stop spreading horseshit already?

South Africa has very low, 25% vaccination rate.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> But it's sequences are similar to the civet virus, so just where in its genome it can be shown to be non-natural would be an important advance, because no one has pointed to exactly where its genome was deliberately manipulated.


Too many coincidences from Wuhan.  And about the time ECO was bragging about their 10 times the original Gain of Function testing.

I don't believe in Coincidences.


----------



## badger2

Care4all said:


> The area in south Africa that peaked already with cases going down, and not much serious effects, 80% of their population had already been infected with covid previously, they had protection, and almost their entire population is young.
> 
> This is why everyone is cautious... Our population has a load and a half of baby boomer seniors, and around 50% of our population is obese or overweight or unhealthy....so in south africa, we may not follow their trend.
> 
> But in the UK, omicron is spreading like hotcakes right now, so we will be able to see how it goes there, fairly soon.... they are closer to our population demographics....
> 
> So far though, it sure seems like a God send on omicron!


The problem is with a Hong Kong University study that suggests the virus via Omicron, is changing tropism for the upper respiratory region rather than deeper in the lungs. That hypothesis makes sense. So too does the pre-infection, but may not have been covid though another coronavirus. If you can show a report verifying pre-covid, then other coronaviruses can be ruled out, influence on Omicron by both vaxxed and unvaxxed, cannot.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> Too many coincidences from Wuhan.  And about the time ECO was bragging about their 10 times the original Gain of Function testing.
> 
> I don't believe in Coincidences.


Do you have the citation for the Eco GOF brag?


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Do you have the citation for the Eco GOF brag?


I'd have to find that one again.  Been a while


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> South Africa was the highest vaccinated country in Africa.  And had the highest deaths.  But over all the whole continent only had about 225 k total deaths with 1.3 Billion people.  Of course they lose 400k or so to Malaria every year and they take  A LOT OF MALARIA PILLS.


What malaria pills?


----------



## badger2

The malaria pills could have caused the N969K mutation in the vaccine-development region of the spike.


----------



## badger2

Care4all said:


> Go to worldnews
> r/worldnews • 3 mo. ago
> Posted by 165701020
> Additional post actions
> Closest known relatives of virus behind COVID-19 found in Laos - Scientists have found three viruses in bats in Laos that are more similar to SARS-CoV-2 than any known viruses.​
> 
> 
> 
> nature


It has been removed by the moderators. What species is depicted in the photo? Rhinolophus?


----------



## eagle1462010

__





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				




Might be here Too large but shows the funding. And scope and etc.









						Sen. Rand Paul wants Fauci to come clean about US ties to Wuhan lab
					

In an interview with “Fox News Primetime,” Senator Rand Paul said he is concerned about the Chinese lab and wants to know if there is a connection between the NIH and Wuhan.




					nypost.com
				




Leads you to this.








						Origin and evolution of pathogenic coronaviruses
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) are two highly transmissible and pathogenic viruses that emerged in humans at the beginning of the 21st century. Both viruses likely originated ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## eagle1462010

NIAID-USAID Funded Wuhan Gain-of-Function Full Paper; Rand Paul to File Criminal Referral to DOJ Re Fauci
					

Further below is the paper that US Senator Rand Paul referenced yesterday: “Dr.  Paul Joins Martha MacCallum to Expose Dr  Fauci’s Lies”, July 21, 2021. Rand Paul to file criminal referral re…




					miningawareness.wordpress.com
				




The paper is entitled:
“_*Discovery of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of SARS coronavirus*_, 2017, By
Ben Hu 1, Lei-Ping Zeng 1, Xing-Lou Yang 1, Xing-Yi Ge 1, Wei Zhang 1, Bei Li 1, Jia-Zheng Xie 1, Xu-Rui Shen 1, Yun-Zhi Zhang 2,3, Ning Wang 1, Dong-Sheng Luo 1, Xiao-Shuang Zheng 1, Mei-Niang Wang 1, Peter Daszak 4, Lin-Fa Wang 5, Jie Cui 1*, Zheng-Li Shi 1*
1 CAS Key Laboratory of Special Pathogens and Biosafety, Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases of *Wuhan Institute of Virology*, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Wuhan, China, 2 Yunnan Institute of Endemic Diseases Control and Prevention, Dali, China, 3 Dali University, Dali, China, 4 *EcoHealth Alliance, New York*, New York, United States of America, 5 Programme in Emerging Infectious Diseases, *Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore*


----------



## eagle1462010

NIAID-USAID Funded Wuhan Gain-of-Function Full Paper; Rand Paul to File Criminal Referral to DOJ Re Fauci
					

Further below is the paper that US Senator Rand Paul referenced yesterday: “Dr.  Paul Joins Martha MacCallum to Expose Dr  Fauci’s Lies”, July 21, 2021. Rand Paul to file criminal referral re…




					miningawareness.wordpress.com
				




Look at page 18


----------



## badger2

badger2 said:


> It has been removed by the moderators. What species is depicted in the photo? Rhinolophus?


The Laotian link is to the heavy hitters of origin theory. The report includes Edward Holmes, whom we have already mentioned on this board, and Edward Hooper mentions Holmes on his AIDS Origins webpage.









						Closest known relatives of virus behind COVID-19 found in Laos - PubMed
					

Closest known relatives of virus behind COVID-19 found in Laos




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> NIAID-USAID Funded Wuhan Gain-of-Function Full Paper; Rand Paul to File Criminal Referral to DOJ Re Fauci
> 
> 
> Further below is the paper that US Senator Rand Paul referenced yesterday: “Dr.  Paul Joins Martha MacCallum to Expose Dr  Fauci’s Lies”, July 21, 2021. Rand Paul to file criminal referral re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miningawareness.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at page 18


Just below the highlighted portion is RsSHC014. That's the bat virus that Eco's Daszak collected on 18 Ap 2011 on the outskirts of Yunnan. We have the precise GPS for this virus. Looking on the map, it is near an expressway. That same expressway runs near to the Tongguan copper mine where RsTG13 was found.

So they're interested in man's impact on the evolution of bat viruses, automobile pollution-affecting evolution included. RsSHC014 was taken to Baric's North Carolina lab.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> Go to worldnews
> r/worldnews • 3 mo. ago
> Posted by 165701020
> Additional post actions
> Closest known relatives of virus behind COVID-19 found in Laos - Scientists have found three viruses in bats in Laos that are more similar to SARS-CoV-2 than any known viruses.​
> 
> 
> 
> nature


Ok, and Wuhan had bats in the laboratory. Why ?? Gain of function maybe ?


----------



## badger2

Should read RaTG13.


----------



## Stann

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Although it's not called that, England May soon be declaring martial law. They call it emergency one. National security, everything is at risk. If they do that, the stock markets around the world are going to collapse.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> The malaria pills could have caused the N969K mutation in the vaccine-development region of the spike.


And is that necessarily a bad thing given Omicron doesn't do near the damage as the others?


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> Although it's not called that, England May soon be declaring martial law. They call it emergency one. National security, everything is at risk. If they do that, the stock markets around the world are going to collapse.


For What.  So far the Omicron is weak and a dang godsend.  And so far it's not a deep Lung virus which is the real killer.  So lets DO WHAT DIDN'T WORK BEFORE so we cause more economic damage FOR NOTHING.

pffft.  Fucking Globalist pricks.


----------



## theHawk

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


That explains why the media is in complete panic mode and are paving the way for more lockdowns and Vax mandates.


----------



## badger2

Care4all said:


> It took 14 years for scientists to find the origins of SARS cov1 in nature.


They were obviously doing a Wisconsin dairy farmer imitation. We have not seen any documentation pinpointing the focus of the SARS-CoV-1 outbreak. Their Chicago Projects sloth is evident by the fact that they were already familiar with civet and raccoon dog venders in the area, and more profoundly absurd, raccoon dogs are commercially grown on farms. This last communist absurdity links to the ease of transmission of CoV-2 on Danish mink farms.

We is the citation for this claim of 14 years? We need the citation in order to screw the Chinese commies back for their arrogance.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> For What.  So far the Omicron is weak and a dang godsend.  And so far it's not a deep Lung virus which is the real killer.  So lets DO WHAT DIDN'T WORK BEFORE so we cause more economic damage FOR NOTHING.
> 
> pffft.  Fucking Globalist pricks.


Proof that there is no god or godsend is the commie virus eating of Americans while anything sane would be voyeur to the carnage. We heartily agree with the tissue tropism hypothesis. It's going for upper lung, though malaria pills and vaccination may have helped express those pertinent genes for upper lung. In addition, pre-exposure of covid or a similar coronavirus (such as HCoV-229E) can't be ruled out being linked to Omicron's new mutations.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> Ok, and Wuhan had bats in the laboratory. Why ?? Gain of function maybe ?


When the text says "chimera" one may as well picture the virologist at the roulette wheels of Las Vegas. Some results are undoubtedly a gain of function though other results might not.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> NIAID-USAID Funded Wuhan Gain-of-Function Full Paper; Rand Paul to File Criminal Referral to DOJ Re Fauci
> 
> 
> Further below is the paper that US Senator Rand Paul referenced yesterday: “Dr.  Paul Joins Martha MacCallum to Expose Dr  Fauci’s Lies”, July 21, 2021. Rand Paul to file criminal referral re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miningawareness.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paper is entitled:
> “_*Discovery of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of SARS coronavirus*_, 2017, By
> Ben Hu 1, Lei-Ping Zeng 1, Xing-Lou Yang 1, Xing-Yi Ge 1, Wei Zhang 1, Bei Li 1, Jia-Zheng Xie 1, Xu-Rui Shen 1, Yun-Zhi Zhang 2,3, Ning Wang 1, Dong-Sheng Luo 1, Xiao-Shuang Zheng 1, Mei-Niang Wang 1, Peter Daszak 4, Lin-Fa Wang 5, Jie Cui 1*, Zheng-Li Shi 1*
> 1 CAS Key Laboratory of Special Pathogens and Biosafety, Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases of *Wuhan Institute of Virology*, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Wuhan, China, 2 Yunnan Institute of Endemic Diseases Control and Prevention, Dali, China, 3 Dali University, Dali, China, 4 *EcoHealth Alliance, New York*, New York, United States of America, 5 Programme in Emerging Infectious Diseases, *Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore*


Yes, thanks for listing the precise locations for these virologist-psychos. They certainly haven't given the rest of the world precise locations for SARS-CoV-1 or 2.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Yes, thanks for listing the precise locations for these virologist-psychos. They certainly haven't given the rest of the world precise locations for SARS-CoV-1 or 2.


Actually thank Ron Paul who is trying to investigate them and stop this research.  They do the research in China because they aren't allowed to do it here.  So they just LIE and do it there with Gov't funding.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Actually thank Ron Paul who is trying to investigate them and stop this research.  They do the research in China because they aren't allowed to do it here.  So they just LIE and do it there with Gov't funding.


I think that's exactly what was going on possibly. If anything the gullible Chinese who love power and money over anything (I.e.China's industrial pollution was or still is off the chain), so it wouldn't surprise me a bit that they would accept any contracts or funding to do studies of this sort for Fauci and the NIH.


----------



## badger2

Thanks to the other posters for help in retrieving important information. We can now add sequences of the Laotian bats to the Yunnan bat (RaTG13) for comparisons. The additions are Banal-52, Banal-103, and Banal-236. There are thus four Rhinolophus high-quality potential sequences with which to compare Omicron sequences and new mutations, which may yield clues as to how Omicron emerged In South Africa.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> Actually thank Ron Paul who is trying to investigate them and stop this research.  They do the research in China because they aren't allowed to do it here.  So they just LIE and do it there with Gov't funding.


The study Care4all pointed to in post #77 further implicates JoeXi as knowing as much as the virologists do. Both JoeXi and Obama funded Duke-NUS Singapore, first mentioned by the USMB poster, Bottlecap.

Post #77 study mentions Duke-NUS Singapore and Holmes. Edward Hooper has already confronted Holmes on the issue of HIV/AIDS and oral polio vaccines (see Hooper's origins page). The Duke-NUS Singapore link to the Laotian bats is Linfa Wang:

' "I am more convinced than ever SARS-CoV-2 has a natural origin," agrees Linfa Wang, virologist at Duke-NUS Singapore.'


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> The study Care4all pointed to in post #77 further implicates JoeXi as knowing as much as the virologists do. Both JoeXi and Obama funded Duke-NUS Singapore, first mentioned by the USMB poster, Bottlecap.
> 
> Post #77 study mentions Duke-NUS Singapore and Holmes. Edward Hooper has already confronted Holmes on the issue of HIV/AIDS and oral polio vaccines (see Hooper's origins page). The Duke-NUS Singapore link to the Laotian bats is Linfa Wang:
> 
> ' "I am more convinced than ever SARS-CoV-2 has a natural origin," agrees Linfa Wang, virologist at Duke-NUS Singapore.'


I'm not convinced.  We know they were playing god with gene's and bats in Wuhan.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> I think that's exactly what was going on possibly. If anything the gullible Chinese who love power and money over anything (I.e.China's industrial pollution was or still is off the chain), so it wouldn't surprise me a bit that they would accept any contracts or funding to do studies of this sort for Fauci and the NIH.


The virus Ralph Baric took to North Carolina was one that had evolved near urban pollution outside Kunming, Yunnan. It was collected not far from an expressway. Dipshit Chinese avarice will even go so far as to see of it can (profit [italics]) from its come-uppance industry and cheap Australian coal burning of the last decades, particulates of which settle on Montana. It certainly made profit from SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm not convinced.  We know they were playing god with gene's and bats in Wuhan.


That's the point: geography. Baric takes a virus to NC, and the Cov-2 "escape" happens at Wuhan. According to a Harvard study, there was increased hospital traffic in Wuhan in August and September 2019 in coincidence with gastrointestinal problems of the population. The average reading prisoner might not catch the implications: Baric's North Carolina is where a porcine coronavirus, PRRSV, may have first been introduced into America by the introduction of wild boars from Germany in 1913. Other porcine coronaviruses linked to the gastrointestinal symptom are TGEV and PEDV.

Taking a Laotian Rhinolophus virus to Wuhan is not out of the question. But it could also have been imported to the Yunnan markets on the scales of a Lao pangolin. Why shouldn't they take viruses Out of nature and place them in Wuhan? Zheng-li Shi was already familiar with the nasty Rhinolophus RaTG13, 96% similar to Cov-2. These Lao bats would have been absolutely necessary to satisfy the addiction once they were hooked, though does the Lao chron support the possibility?


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> That's the point: geography. Baric takes a virus to NC, and the Cov-2 "escape" happens at Wuhan. According to a Harvard study, there was increased hospital traffic in Wuhan in August and September 2019 in coincidence with gastrointestinal problems of the population. The average reading prisoner might not catch the implications: Baric's North Carolina is where a porcine coronavirus, PRRSV, may have first been introduced into America by the introduction of wild boars from Germany in 1913. Other porcine coronaviruses linked to the gastrointestinal symptom are TGEV and PEDV.
> 
> Taking a Laotian Rhinolophus virus to Wuhan is not out of the question. But it could also have been imported to the Yunnan markets on the scales of a Lao pangolin. Why shouldn't they take viruses Out of nature and place them in Wuhan? Zheng-li Shi was already familiar with the nasty Rhinolophus RaTG13, 96% similar to Cov-2. These Lao bats would have been absolutely necessary to satisfy the addiction once they were hooked, though does the Lao chron support the possibility?


Aka .........They brought other animals to Wuhan for the gain of function from other parts of the world.

That had to happen via humans moving them there or the cells there to the lab.  If it is a natural cross between animals then these animals wouldn't have come from different continents.  

This is WHY GAIN OF FUNCTION is BANNED IN THE U.S.


----------



## eagle1462010

Well the ban was lifted.









						Ban on gain-of-function studies ends
					

The US moratorium on gain-of-function experiments has been rescinded, but scientists are split over the benefits—and risks—of such studies. Talha Burki reports.



					www.thelancet.com


----------



## badger2

We see that one Lao virus, Banal-236 was published in Sep 2021. It came from Rhinolophus marhsalli, which was collected in Laos on 10 Jul 2020, precise location not disclosed. This is too late. However, we see many sequential glutamic acids in its enzyme. We've seen this somewhere before, insanely, up to a dozen Es in a row. If not mistaken, the sequential Es seem to link back to pufferfish sequences.
Banal-236


			Bat coronavirus isolate BANAL-20-236/Laos/2020, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## eagle1462010

U.S. intel report identified 3 Wuhan lab workers who fell ill in 2019
					

The details add to circumstantial evidence supporting a theory Covid-19 spread to humans after escaping from a lab. But the evidence is far from conclusive.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




"The U.S. government has reason to believe that several researchers inside the WIV became sick in autumn 2019, before the first identified case of the outbreak, with symptoms consistent with both Covid-19 and common seasonal illnesses. This raises questions about the credibility of WIV senior researcher Shi Zhengli's public claim that there was 'zero infection' among the WIV's staff and students of SARS-CoV-2 or SARS-related viruses,” the fact sheet said.

Watch the video



			DEFINE_ME
		


Gain of function pros cons there.  Cons outweigh the pros


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> Aka .........They brought other animals to Wuhan for the gain of function from other parts of the world.
> 
> That had to happen via humans moving them there or the cells there to the lab.  If it is a natural cross between animals then these animals wouldn't have come from different continents.
> 
> This is WHY GAIN OF FUNCTION is BANNED IN THE U.S.


Baric, having co-authored papers with Wuhan bat lady Zheng-li Shi, would certainly be interested in GOF and chimeras. Baric would not move a virus from Kunming to North Carolina while it's still in the host. How did Baric do this? Daszak knows. 

Yes, Edward Hooper's informed readers of another facility for animals in Wuhan. Taking the positive animals from nature to there is a real possibility.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Baric, having co-authored papers with Wuhan bat lady Zheng-li Shi, would certainly be interested in GOF and chimeras. Baric would not move a virus from Kunming to North Carolina while it's still in the host. How did Baric do this? Daszak knows.
> 
> Yes, Edward Hooper's informed readers of another facility for animals in Wuhan. Taking the positive animals from nature to there is a real possibility.


Thus having 2 different strains to COMBINE.  That seem natural but are done on purpose for research.  Then the scientist working there FUCK UP.  Get exposed during the experiments and go home to release it to the world.  

As the video showed they were sick and worked at the lab from the beginning of this.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> U.S. intel report identified 3 Wuhan lab workers who fell ill in 2019
> 
> 
> The details add to circumstantial evidence supporting a theory Covid-19 spread to humans after escaping from a lab. But the evidence is far from conclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The U.S. government has reason to believe that several researchers inside the WIV became sick in autumn 2019, before the first identified case of the outbreak, with symptoms consistent with both Covid-19 and common seasonal illnesses. This raises questions about the credibility of WIV senior researcher Shi Zhengli's public claim that there was 'zero infection' among the WIV's staff and students of SARS-CoV-2 or SARS-related viruses,” the fact sheet said.
> 
> Watch the video
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINE_ME
> 
> 
> 
> Gain of function pros cons there.  Cons outweigh the pros


Lab workers would be susceptible to what was occurring in the population when they left the lab. The next month, October, implicates the Wuhan World Military Games, which also would be a prime opportunity for intel forces to deliberately seed the virus. Holiday travel for Chinese New Year was coming up, and by then the communists undoubtedly knew that the virus targets the elderly and the obese. They knew that the place on the virus spike at positions 408-410 precisely latched on to fatty acids, and that Euro-American elderly obese differed from Asian elderly non-obese.


----------



## badger2

Yes, how the hell can one pretend not to notice the GOF-chimera roulette wheel in their face when they produce a recombinant?


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Lab workers would be susceptible to what was occurring in the population when they left the lab. The next month, October, implicates the Wuhan World Military Games, which also would be a prime opportunity for intel forces to deliberately seed the virus. Holiday travel for Chinese New Year was coming up, and by then the communists undoubtedly knew that the virus targets the elderly and the obese. They knew that the place on the virus spike at positions 408-410 precisely latched on to fatty acids, and that Euro-American elderly obese differed from Asian elderly non-obese.


Who knows.  But we know they LIED ABOUT IT.  Lied about when it started.  Lied about the severity.  Lied about Gain of Function.  LIED ABOUT EVERYTHING.

When people are lying like that.  They are normally COVERING SOMETHING UP.  I think it came from the lab and they where doing RESEARCH that would combine coronas from different parts of the world there.  How else would these links from different animals do this if not in nature together.?


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> Who knows.  But we know they LIED ABOUT IT.  Lied about when it started.  Lied about the severity.  Lied about Gain of Function.  LIED ABOUT EVERYTHING.
> 
> When people are lying like that.  They are normally COVERING SOMETHING UP.  I think it came from the lab and they where doing RESEARCH that would combine coronas from different parts of the world there.  How else would these links from different animals do this if not in nature together.?


Nature had already done a good job of producing a nasty virus from the bats at the copper mine. Question is akin to Trump's double-agent advisors not telling him that American prisoners could have been saved by early (prophylaxis [italics]) of hcq and ivm. 

What did Wuhan lab already know about the viruses in the mine? Who ordered the miners to go to their death by cleaning up guano? Why was the Wuhan lab called out by the ones who studied the miners' cases for not telling anyone that Wuhan had contradicted itself for stating earlier that no bat viruses could jump into humans? 

The Mojiang nipah virus links to this mine. Daszak attended the International Nipah conference in Singapore. The precise geography for the focus of nipah contains pig farms. Intelligent people should remain suspicious of both JoeXi and the Arab son until the commies come clean about their virus. Fau Chi, Gates-owned WHO, the vaccine cartel, etc. had too much invested to allow too much truth revealed.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Nature had already done a good job of producing a nasty virus from the bats at the copper mine. Question is akin to Trump's double-agent advisors not telling him that American prisoners could have been saved by early (prophylaxis [italics]) of hcq and ivm.
> 
> What did Wuhan lab already know about the viruses in the mine? Who ordered the miners to go to their death by cleaning up guano? Why was the Wuhan lab called out by the ones who studied the miners' cases for not telling anyone that Wuhan had contradicted itself for stating earlier that no bat viruses could jump into humans?
> 
> The Mojiang nipah virus links to this mine. Daszak attended the International Nipah conference in Singapore. The precise geography for the focus of nipah contains pig farms. Intelligent people should remain suspicious of both JoeXi and the Arab son until the commies come clean about their virus. Fau Chi, Gates-owned WHO, the vaccine cartel, etc. had too much invested to allow too much truth revealed.


I'm well aware of that.  I've posted more studies than most here on that very issue.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> That's because it isn't a natural strain.


Oh boy. Nuttery on parade.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> This coming from a side that can't even hope the virus has finally attenuated because somehow they think it will make autocrats look bad.


Haha, poor little guy. Best ya got?


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm well aware of that.  I've posted more studies than most here on that very issue.


Thank you for that. Here is where the Chinese commies already knew about the fatty-acid target that would decimate obese Americans. Note that the location that locks onto fatty acids is at 410 of the spike, which is E410 in the following bat virus. E is glutamic acid. SARS-CoV-2 408-410 implicates R (arginine)  and Q (glutamine) for locking onto the fatty-acid binding pocket. these two aminos move about 10 Angstroms to do that, changing the conformation of the spike:

Hipposideros pomona Coronavirus HKU10 (Mar 2013)




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....E410....'

Notice that its Guandong, home of SARS-CoV. The reference is from Nov 2012, when a fruitbat virus (the Nipah virus link to Daszak, Mojiang and Singapore) did suborder jumping, not simply species jumping, into a leaf-nose bat:








						Recent transmission of a novel alphacoronavirus, bat coronavirus HKU10, from Leschenault's rousettes to pomona leaf-nosed bats: first evidence of interspecies transmission of coronavirus between bats of different suborders - PubMed
					

Although coronaviruses are known to infect various animals by adapting to new hosts, interspecies transmission events are still poorly understood. During a surveillance study from 2005 to 2010, a novel alphacoronavirus, BatCoV HKU10, was detected in two very different bat species, Ro-BatCoV...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....During a surveillance study from 2005 -2010, a novel alphacoronavirus was detected in two very different bat species....in R. leschenaulti (Guandong) and H. pomona (Hong Kong)....Although infected bats appeared to be healthy, Pomona leaf-nose bats carrying HKU10 had lower body weights than uninfected bats.'


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

N


badger2 said:


> Thank you for that. Here is where the Chinese commies already knew about the fatty-acid target that would decimate obese Americans. Note that the location that locks onto fatty acids is at 410 of the spike, which is E410 in the following bat virus. E is glutamic acid. SARS-CoV-2 408-410 implicates R (arginine)  and Q (glutamine) for locking onto the fatty-acid binding pocket. these two aminos move about 10 Angstroms to do that, changing the conformation of the spike:
> 
> Hipposideros pomona Coronavirus HKU10 (Mar 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniProt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uniprot.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....E410....'
> 
> Notice that its Guandong, home of SARS-CoV. The reference is from Nov 2012, when a fruitbat virus (the Nipah virus link to Daszak, Mojiang and Singapore) did suborder jumping, not simply species jumping, into a leaf-nose bat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent transmission of a novel alphacoronavirus, bat coronavirus HKU10, from Leschenault's rousettes to pomona leaf-nosed bats: first evidence of interspecies transmission of coronavirus between bats of different suborders - PubMed
> 
> 
> Although coronaviruses are known to infect various animals by adapting to new hosts, interspecies transmission events are still poorly understood. During a surveillance study from 2005 to 2010, a novel alphacoronavirus, BatCoV HKU10, was detected in two very different bat species, Ro-BatCoV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....During a surveillance study from 2005 -2010, a novel alphacoronavirus was detected in two very different bat species....in R. leschenaulti (Guandong) and H. pomona (Hong Kong)....Although infected bats appeared to be healthy, Pomona leaf-nose bats carrying HKU10 had lower body weights than uninfected bats.'


More nuttery


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, poor little guy. Best ya got?



All I need.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> All I need.


For your own self soothing. Yes, I know.


----------



## badger2

The commies already knew bat viruses were evolving towards fatty-acid targets. Flights out of Wuhan seeded fat-hunting SARS-CoV-2 all over the world. In addition as will be shown, this trajectory will also link Beluga whale coronaviruses and (leptin [italics] another fatty-acid link), the Kunming Institute of Zoology, EC Holmes, the Beijing CDC, etc.

Hipposideros pomona was first described from Madikeri, Karnataka, India, by a Danish mammalologist. It's synonymous with Vietnam's Paracoelops megalotis.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> For your own self soothing. Yes, I know.



Mostly since you bring nothing to the table, so short simple retorts are all I need.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Mostly since you bring nothing to the table, so short simple retorts are all I need.


Well, it is fascinating how much of your behavior depends on me.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, it is fascinating how much of your behavior depends on me.



Less depends, more responds to the level of uselessness.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Less depends, more responds to the level of uselessness.


Gotcha! Have you cried it all out yet? Good. Moving on...

Looks like we are poised for 3 surges: flu, delta, and omicron.


----------



## badger2

We wanted to see if there were any other leptin links before posting the whale-dolphin links:

Jul 2020  Louisiana / Leptin / SARS-CoV-2








						Obesity, the most common comorbidity in SARS-CoV-2: is leptin the link? - PubMed
					

Overweight and obesity are major risk factors for diabetes, cardiovascular disease, and lung disease. These diseases are the most commonly reported health conditions that predispose individuals with SARS-CoV-2 infection to require hospitalization including intensive care unit admissions. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




In dolphins, the glutamic acid (E) is further away from spike position 410 of SARS-CoV-2:




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....E399....'
another strain, a bit closer:




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....E404....'

Beluga whale, bingo:




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....R410....'


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> The commies already knew bat viruses were evolving towards fatty-acid targets. Flights out of Wuhan seeded fat-hunting SARS-CoV-2 all over the world. In addition as will be shown, this trajectory will also link Beluga whale coronaviruses and (leptin [italics] another fatty-acid link), the Kunming Institute of Zoology, EC Holmes, the Beijing CDC, etc.
> 
> Hipposideros pomona was first described from Madikeri, Karnataka, India, by a Danish mammalologist. It's synonymous with Vietnam's Paracoelops megalotis.


If all you write is good research, then you would think that an independent non-partisan team would come together for the good of humanity, and out of respect for the dead or dying.


----------



## badger2

Verifying the fatty-acid locking mechanism involving the arginine (R)  and glutamine(Q) at positions 408 and 410 of the spike:

SARS-CoV-2 Spike





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....R408....Q410....'


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> If all you write is good research, then you would think that an independent non-partisan team would come together for the good of humanity, and out of respect for the dead or dying.


They should.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gotcha! Have you cried it all out yet? Good. Moving on...
> 
> Looks like we are poised for 3 surges: flu, delta, and omicron.



And?

Should we lockdown for flus now?

What's the actual mortality rate of delta? We haven't really been presented with that data, or hospitalization data. For Omicron its to early, but current preliminary data shows it to be a cold for the vaccinated.

I probably got it last friday, was sick on Monday, and better by Thursday.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Should we lockdown for flus now?


Do we have a raging, global pandemic of a novel virus every flu season? 




martybegan said:


> What's the actual mortality rate of delta?


 This is not an inherent property of a virus, really, as the answer will be completely reliant on the care that those who are ill receive. Let our hospitals get overwhelmed, and that death rate will increase, as people do not get the care that would save their lives.


----------



## badger2

Especially after having refused the prisoners access to any real, entire SARS-CoV-2 vaccine or hcq-ivm prophylaxis.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Do we have a raging, global pandemic of a novel virus every flu season?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an inherent property of a virus, really, as the answer will be completely reliant on the care that those who are ill receive. Let our hospitals get overwhelmed, and that death rate will increase, as people do not get the care that would save their lives.



IS COVID truly novel anymore? or has it attenuated to the point the vaccinated can treat it (and thus governments should treat it) as a flu?

This is the part government stooges like you don't get. Once people take power, they rarely give it up willingly.


----------



## B. Kidd

Hang on sloopy said:


> Real science says that viruses mutate to milder and milder strains because they want to survive and quit killing hosts
> 
> Smart little fucking things ain't they. smarter than a libturd
> 
> Science always gets in the way of these psychos



Good one!!


----------



## Delldude

martybegan said:


> And?
> 
> Should we lockdown for flus now?
> 
> What's the actual mortality rate of delta? We haven't really been presented with that data, or hospitalization data. For Omicron its to early, but current preliminary data shows it to be a cold for the vaccinated.
> 
> I probably got it last friday, was sick on Monday, and better by Thursday.


Yo'.....don't know if you're aware, last I heard, one person, on the planet, has died from Omicron.

My God man, this is serious.


----------



## flacaltenn

Care4all said:


> Go to worldnews
> r/worldnews • 3 mo. ago
> Posted by 165701020
> Additional post actions
> Closest known relatives of virus behind COVID-19 found in Laos - Scientists have found three viruses in bats in Laos that are more similar to SARS-CoV-2 than any known viruses.​
> 
> 
> 
> nature



They're similar BECAUSE the experimental virus was BUILT ON BAT VIRUS. 

Now if you told me it had made the jump or STARTED to make the jump to HUMAN transmission in Laos -- I'd be REALLY REALLY impressed. But that's not what you have here.


----------



## flacaltenn

BTW: China will not allow ANYONE on ANY circumstances near the bat caves where the lab was capturing the bats for experimentation.. 

Because if you went and TESTED THERE AND FOUND NO human transmissible strains - the jig would be up...

And civet or mink strain that KILLED Millions of mink in Europe -- aint what this virus built on. UNLESS it JUMPED to mink in Europe before getting it's human transmission function.


----------



## B. Kidd

Care4all said:


> The area in south Africa that peaked already with cases going down, and not much serious effects, 80% of their population had already been infected with covid previously, they had protection, and almost their entire population is young.
> 
> This is why everyone is cautious... Our population has a load and a half of baby boomer seniors, and around 50% of our population is obese or overweight or unhealthy....so in south africa, we may not follow their trend.
> 
> But in the UK, omicron is spreading like hotcakes right now, so we will be able to see how it goes there, fairly soon.... they are closer to our population demographics....
> 
> So far though, it sure seems like a God send on omicron!



God has nothing to do with it.
Check China, tho'.


----------



## badger2

B. Kidd said:


> Good one!!


A Hong Kong University study suggests that Omicron is mutating to be able to replicate in upper airway rather than deep lung, and this is also making it a milder virus. Boycott the Gates-Fau Chi-JoeXi vaccine cartel.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> BTW: China will not allow ANYONE on ANY circumstances near the bat caves where the lab was capturing the bats for experimentation..
> 
> Because if you went and TESTED THERE AND FOUND NO human transmissible strains - the jig would be up...
> 
> And civet or mink strain that KILLED Millions of mink in Europe -- aint what this virus built on. UNLESS it JUMPED to mink in Europe before getting it's human transmission function.


Where is the citation for such a claim? The jig was up in 2012. Wuhan was called out about it for Tongguan mine. They were called out by Chinese themselves for claiming no bat viruses can jump into humans. From the same hole that killed several miners came RsTG13 (Rhinolophus afffinis TongGuan 13), SARS-CoV-2's closest ancestor.


----------



## lantern2814

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, yes, inventing your little dollies, to keep yourself in a constant state of rabid hysteria.  As always.



Lying, sucking off Fauci, trolling, and showing just how uninformed you are. As always.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> BTW: China will not allow ANYONE on ANY circumstances near the bat caves where the lab was capturing the bats for experimentation..
> 
> Because if you went and TESTED THERE AND FOUND NO human transmissible strains - the jig would be up...
> 
> And civet or mink strain that KILLED Millions of mink in Europe -- aint what this virus built on. UNLESS it JUMPED to mink in Europe before getting it's human transmission function.


Chinese ferret-badger, ferret, Chinese mink coronavirus sequences refute the claim that SARS-CoV-2 has no evolutionary link to them. Rhinolophus ferrumequinum is a European bat. Any virus from that can be compared with RaTG13.


----------



## badger2

We have this afternoon found spike sequence resonance between SARS-CoV-1, SARS-CoV-2, and Beluga whale coronaviruses. The region of interest (hereinafter, ROI) is from positions 797-840.


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> Verifying the fatty-acid locking mechanism involving the arginine (R)  and glutamine(Q) at positions 408 and 410 of the spike:
> 
> SARS-CoV-2 Spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniProt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uniprot.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....R408....Q410....'


Hmmmm, heck I'm fat, and that spike must not have found it's ways through the layer's or it got tired and gave up... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Care4all

B. Kidd said:


> God has nothing to do with it.
> Check China, tho'.


Are you saying China made the omicron corona virus less deadly for humans?????


----------



## Weatherman2020

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


The Panic Porn industry has to peddle faster.


----------



## B. Kidd

Care4all said:


> Are you saying China made the omicron corona virus less deadly for humans?????



F__
Buy a vowel.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> Are you saying China made the omicron corona virus less deadly for humans?????


Are you saying China done the original COVID-19 ?


----------



## Delldude

Weatherman2020 said:


> The Panic Porn industry has to peddle faster.


Yeah, notice week or two ago it was battle stations, then when more info came out, it isn't as serious as the MEDIA was making it out to be.....and the sensational media coverage slacked of quite a bit.

No agenda here......


----------



## B. Kidd

Delldude said:


> Yeah, notice week or two ago it was battle stations, then when more info came out, it isn't as serious as the MEDIA was making it out to be.....and the sensational media coverage slacked of quite a bit.
> 
> No agenda here......



They're getting desperate.

Now, some wanna start Flu-porn, by jove!


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Are you saying China done the original COVID-19 ?


I have no idea!  I just think IF by chance China did, they likely did not at this time, make a variant less deadly by engineering omicron.


----------



## beagle9

Delldude said:


> Yeah, notice week or two ago it was battle stations, then when more info came out, it isn't as serious as the MEDIA was making it out to be.....and the sensational media coverage slacked of quite a bit.
> 
> No agenda here......


Think about this also, Biden is pushing to the max to get as many vaccinated as possible, so this way he can try and declare that because of this he will be the one victorious before the 2022 midterms.

Politically trying for a victory, just watch.

The claim will be that they finally stopped the virus, and it was all because of their huge push to get as many as they could to take that shot.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> I have no idea!  I just think IF by chance China did, they likely did not at this time, make a variant less deadly by engineering omicron.


If they did, would it be to finally charge the immune system to fight the virus with a less lethal version, otherwise it's time to wrap it on up ? Just conspiracy talking, but oh well here we are.


----------



## Delldude

beagle9 said:


> Think about this also, Biden is pushing to the max to get as many vaccinated as possible, so this way he can try and declare that because of this he will be the one victorious before the 2022 midterms.
> 
> Politically trying for a victory, just watch.
> 
> The claim will be that they finally stopped the virus, and it was all because of their huge push to get as many as they could to take that shot.


I think it's more like getting everybody vaxed, ignore natural immunity. Israel has data natural immunity is close to 15 months, compared to the 6 or so with the vax. Just think, 15 month immunity would cost the vax industry big time if the unvaxed, who have had 'Rona don't need., it.
Get vaxed now!


----------



## beagle9

Delldude said:


> I think it's more like getting everybody vaxed, ignore natural immunity. Israel has data natural immunity is close to 15 months, compared to the 6 or so with the vax. Just think, 15 month immunity would cost the vax industry big time if the unvaxed, who have had 'Rona don't need., it.
> Get vaxed now!


Yeah that too, but I think he's looking for that victory... Stay tuned.


----------



## iceberg

Care4all said:


> Are you saying China made the omicron corona virus less deadly for humans?????


are you saying you agree China made the Corona virus then?


----------



## badger2

Care4all said:


> Are you saying China made the omicron corona virus less deadly for humans?????





Care4all said:


> I have no idea!  I just think IF by chance China did, they likely did not at this time, make a variant less deadly by engineering omicron.


Omicron seems to be a product of South Africa. Therefore, the reverse is likely true: thank both caucasoid and negroid genomes for coming together to produce Omicron to eventually kick its Chinese commie ass. By default we are compelled to salute these tribes:

Zulu, Xhosa, Venda, Tswaana, Hottentot, Sotho, Pondo, Swati, Pedi.


----------



## badger2

Obviously, suggested viewing is Sean Connery and Michael Caine, Zulu.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Care4all said:


> I have no idea!  I just think IF by chance China did, they likely did not at this time, make a variant less deadly by engineering omicron.


Kamala says nobody in the Biden administration- which includes Fauxi - had any idea the virus could mutate.


----------



## badger2

Weatherman2020 said:


> Kamala says nobody in the Biden administration- which includes Fauxi - had any idea the virus could mutate


Disturbingly hilarious.


----------



## Care4all

Once a virus mutates itself in to a variant that is more infectious but less deadly, can it mutate in to another variant that is more deadly again?  Seems unlikely, but am I wrong?

The other thing I am wondering, is if the vaccinated get infected with any variant of covid, do they develop antibodies created by other the real deal, giving them even more or more diverse future antibody protection from severe illness?


----------



## Care4all

Weatherman2020 said:


> Kamala says nobody in the Biden administration- which includes Fauxi - had any idea the virus could mutate.


No one expected Delta to breakthrough the vaccines and cause some infection spread, the way it did.

And no one expected the nation wouldn't be fully vaccinated or close by the fourth of July.

As far as no one knowing there would be new variants until the world was vaccinated or have had covid previously, that's been said by everyone!


----------



## flacaltenn

Care4all said:


> Are you saying China made the omicron corona virus less deadly for humans?????



They follow a rather quicker "evolution" and are driven to REPLICATE not kill the hosts. Not intentionally of course, but by a form of good old "natural selection".  

Shorter genomes in viruses make severe mutations a quicker process. 

I SAW a picture of the structure of Omicron compared to the ORIGINAL covid 19 strain. It's a big ole fat and bloated thing. Looks like something more out of GhostBusters then the original. 

 My daughter who's about to get her PhD in Medical research attended an "All Hands" discussion on Omicron.  She said the audience GASPED when that picture came up. 

If a virus can replicate in the airways without settling in the lungs which has more natural ability to REMOVE virus infections, it's gonna be happier there.


----------



## flacaltenn

Care4all said:


> Once a virus mutates itself in to a variant that is more infectious but less deadly, can it mutate in to another variant that is more deadly again?  Seems unlikely, but am I wrong?
> 
> The other thing I am wondering, is if the vaccinated get infected with any variant of covid, do they develop antibodies created by other the real deal, giving them even more or more diverse future antibody protection from severe illness?



All studies confirm that folks who had natural immunity PRIOR to the vax had the BEST immunity in terms of long residual SERUM antibodies. You would think that reverse order would be the same. 

As the mutations swerve away from that small segment of mRNA in the Pfizer/Moderna shots, GETTING a "milder" variant is gonna be the better deal probably 8 or 10 months down the road. 

BUT -- I'm not saying go start Omicron parties to try and GET infected. LOL...


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> Where is the citation for such a claim?



I dont BS anything serious ever. 









						China is guarding ancient bat caves against journalists and scientists seeking to discover the origins of the coronavirus
					

Chinese authorities prevented BBC and AP journalists from accessing caves in Yunnan. Some scientists had their samples confiscated, The AP said.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





China is closely guarding caves that once played host to bats infected with close variants of COVID-19, The Associated Press reported.
The caves in Yunnan Province, south China, are where scientists hope to find evidence of how the coronavirus evolved in bats.
But samples taken recently by scientists were confiscated, the AP said, adding that police blocked access to roads and sites around the caves in late November.
Journalists with the AP and the BBC said they encountered roadblocks and met people hired to keep them away from the caves.
The cabinet must vet all research papers based on evidence from the caves in Beijing, the AP said, "under direct orders from President Xi Jinping."
All the usual REMAINING wire services have confirmed this.


----------



## Care4all

iceberg said:


> are you saying you agree China made the Corona virus then?


Honestly, I don't think anyone is 100% certain on it, and I am not either....  I've read about some pretty solid reasons of why it is not created in a lab, but I've also read reasons of why it could be, which seem to make some sense as well....  And China not letting us to do the investigating we need to do in China to trace it all down, is suspicious and fuels the creation theory....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Care4all said:


> No one expected Delta to breakthrough the vaccines and cause some infection spread, the way it did.
> 
> And no one expected the nation wouldn't be fully vaccinated or close by the fourth of July.
> 
> As far as no one knowing there would be new variants until the world was vaccinated or have had covid previously, that's been said by everyone!


Why get vaccinated? The vaccinated live in more fear of catching the ChiCom Flu than all unvaccinated combined.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Care4all said:


> Honestly, I don't think anyone is 100% certain on it, and I am not either....  I've read about some pretty solid reasons of why it is not created in a lab, but I've also read reasons of why it could be, which seem to make some sense as well....  And China not letting us to do the investigating we need to do in China to trace it all down, is suspicious and fuels the creation theory....


Joe and his fellow Democrats are not interested in determining if China released a bio WMD that’s murdered millions and destroyed the world economy.

Too busy cashing those Chinese checks.


----------



## Care4all

Weatherman2020 said:


> Joe and his fellow Democrats are not interested in determining if China released a bio WMD that’s murdered millions and destroyed the world economy.
> 
> Too busy cashing those Chinese checks.


Just shut up.  Your bull crap lies mean nothing.  Everything you spilled is rightwing trumper and Russian propaganda. You are too filled with brainwashed hatred for your fellow Americans to see that.... You must hate America, and everything we stand for..... Seriously, you are just a pawn, for our country's enemies....and gleefully participate in destroying our country through deceit and propaganda lies.  Stop, just stop!


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> Just shut up.  Your bull crap lies mean nothing.  Everything you spilled is rightwing trumper and Russian propaganda. You are too filled with brainwashed hatred for your fellow Americans to see that.... You must hate America, and everything we stand for..... Seriously, you are just a pawn, for our country's enemies....and gleefully participate in destroying our country through deceit and propaganda lies.  Stop, just stop!


Says the person who just quoted Russia propaganda, otherwise aka the Russia Hoax ??


----------



## Weatherman2020

Care4all said:


> Just shut up.  Your bull crap lies mean nothing.  Everything you spilled is rightwing trumper and Russian propaganda. You are too filled with brainwashed hatred for your fellow Americans to see that.... You must hate America, and everything we stand for..... Seriously, you are just a pawn, for our country's enemies....and gleefully participate in destroying our country through deceit and propaganda lies.  Stop, just stop!


Hilarious you get so upset anytime we point out that the Left are covering up the largest mass murder in world history. No surprise, the Lefts love of evil is known to all.


----------



## Weatherman2020

beagle9 said:


> Says the person who just quoted Russia propaganda, otherwise aka the Russia Hoax ??


Even though it is self evident that Democrats created the Russian hoax to steal the election, they’re mindless programmed sheeples who just keep regurgitating the same lies until they are reprogrammed to parrot different lies.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> They follow a rather quicker "evolution" and are driven to REPLICATE not kill the hosts. Not intentionally of course, but by a form of good old "natural selection".
> 
> Shorter genomes in viruses make severe mutations a quicker process.
> 
> I SAW a picture of the structure of Omicron compared to the ORIGINAL covid 19 strain. It's a big ole fat and bloated thing. Looks like something more out of GhostBusters then the original.
> 
> My daughter who's about to get her PhD in Medical research attended an "All Hands" discussion on Omicron.  She said the audience GASPED when that picture came up.
> 
> If a virus can replicate in the airways without settling in the lungs which has more natural ability to REMOVE virus infections, it's gonna be happier there.


So why not share this picture of Omicron? What it looks like has nothing to do with what it does. It has a vaccine-linked mutation. Do you, as an organism that closes down USMB threads, have the stones to talk about that mutation? Sarah Palin is watching.


----------



## badger2

Care4all said:


> Honestly, I don't think anyone is 100% certain on it, and I am not either....  I've read about some pretty solid reasons of why it is not created in a lab, but I've also read reasons of why it could be, which seem to make some sense as well....  And China not letting us to do the investigating we need to do in China to trace it all down, is suspicious and fuels the creation theory....


The propaganda you have been fed about a lab escape is CIA-grade propaganda. This quality has mote to do with their collusion with scientists than with their collective IQs. There is no place on the spike of the virus rthat has been deliberately manipulated. That was not required.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> I dont BS anything serious ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is guarding ancient bat caves against journalists and scientists seeking to discover the origins of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Chinese authorities prevented BBC and AP journalists from accessing caves in Yunnan. Some scientists had their samples confiscated, The AP said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is closely guarding caves that once played host to bats infected with close variants of COVID-19, The Associated Press reported.
> The caves in Yunnan Province, south China, are where scientists hope to find evidence of how the coronavirus evolved in bats.
> But samples taken recently by scientists were confiscated, the AP said, adding that police blocked access to roads and sites around the caves in late November.
> Journalists with the AP and the BBC said they encountered roadblocks and met people hired to keep them away from the caves.
> The cabinet must vet all research papers based on evidence from the caves in Beijing, the AP said, "under direct orders from President Xi Jinping."
> All the usual REMAINING wire services have confirmed this.


Where are the links to your bullshit mouth? Show the prisoners the reports. Your's is the last ass to be trusted at USMB.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> All studies confirm that folks who had natural immunity PRIOR to the vax had the BEST immunity in terms of long residual SERUM antibodies. You would think that reverse order would be the same.
> 
> As the mutations swerve away from that small segment of mRNA in the Pfizer/Moderna shots, GETTING a "milder" variant is gonna be the better deal probably 8 or 10 months down the road.
> 
> BUT -- I'm not saying go start Omicron parties to try and GET infected. LOL...


Your argument fails because there are unvaxxerd surfaces of the vaxxed that support SARS-CoV-2. The vaccine is irrelevant on those surfaces and those viruses do not require being inside the host.


----------



## badger2

We'll post the sequences for SARS-CoV-1 & 2 abd Beluga whale shortly, because American deer have already confronted the commie virus. The media that reported this fact wants the prisoners anxious with its sensationalism, though the prisoners will be getting no follow-up reports, in mimesis of the SARS-CoV-2-infeected ferret at Kissimee, Florida.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Apologies if already posted. Bloomberg is reporting similar hopeful news.

from bloomberg

South Africa delivered some positive news on the omicron coronavirus variant on Friday, reporting a much lower rate of hospital admissions and signs that the wave of infections may be peaking.

Only 1.7% of identified Covid-19 cases were admitted to hospital in the second week of infections in the fourth wave, compared with 19% in the same week of the third delta-driven wave, South African Health Minister Joe Phaahla said at a press conference.


----------



## badger2

Zincwarrior said:


> Apologies if already posted. Bloomberg is reporting similar hopeful news.
> 
> from bloomberg
> 
> South Africa delivered some positive news on the omicron coronavirus variant on Friday, reporting a much lower rate of hospital admissions and signs that the wave of infections may be peaking.
> 
> Only 1.7% of identified Covid-19 cases were admitted to hospital in the second week of infections in the fourth wave, compared with 19% in the same week of the third delta-driven wave, South African Health Minister Joe Phaahla said at a press conference.


That's why JoeXi and his doctor-sleep-up wife went to Wisconsin to scare the children and parents into getting vaxxed. Nazi dems and their media have much invested and can't afford to lose on this one. The collective South African genome is showing the commie virus exactly where it is not welcome and precisely what it is entitled to.


----------



## badger2

Following sequences are in this order: SARS-CoV-2, SARS-CoV, Beluga whale. 
KRSFIEDLLFNKVTLA
KPTRSFIEDLLFNKVTLA
DARSTIEDLFDKVTTV

There is a one-hydrogen-atom difference between D (aspartic acid) and N (asparagine). The L (leucine) of SARS-CoV is fairly interchangeable with the V (valine) of Beluga, because this is the modus operandum: to use either of the three branched-chain aminos (I, isoleucine is the third) without a preference for any particular one.


----------



## badger2

Beluga is a huge breathing mammal. The commie virus may be 'thinking' it's in a whale, and perhaps Omicron mutation D796Y has helped to prompt the virus to seek upper respiratory portions of the human host as suggested by the Hong Kong University study.

The clue to Omicron D796Y mutation may reside in the Beluga spike. Position 796 is uncapitalized:

Beluga 791-800
FKYCYYdDVI
 In Beluga, the mutation site is flanked on one side by the commonly-occurring double branched-chain modus of the coronavirus (V, I). This Omicron mutation may not be vaccine-influenced.


----------



## badger2

Errata: position 796 is Y, above.


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> So why not share this picture of Omicron? What it looks like has nothing to do with what it does. It has a vaccine-linked mutation. Do you, as an organism that closes down USMB threads, have the stones to talk about that mutation? Sarah Palin is watching.



It kinda matters if the virus gets MORE complex instead of LESS complex does it not?  And why the jab about closing down threads because of Sarah PALIN?  

I thought you were saner than that.  SURE -- I'll share a pic. But go get FUNCTIONAL differential on the 2 variants to go with the pic.  You'll see the "docking structures" and other surface features are much more numerous.


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> Your argument fails because there are unvaxxerd surfaces of the vaxxed that support SARS-CoV-2. The vaccine is irrelevant on those surfaces and those viruses do not require being inside the host.



What's an "unvaxxerd surfaces"?  Are U OK?


----------



## WEATHER53

Little need to keep tabs on the air when it infects everyone, sickens but a very few, kills no one
Hoax.


----------



## Rambunctious

Every cold virus that has hit the world over the last ten years has been a "covid like" virus...this is why Fauci was working to give money to the Wuhan lab...and other labs in the USA....he was trying to find a cure for the common cold....
So Omnicom may indeed be covid but so was the colds from the last ten plus years....do the vaccines help?...yes but not 100%...will it kill some people?...yes but so has every cold virus in recorded history....

This is not like Delta or covid 19...Omnicom is just this years cold virus....


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> It kinda matters if the virus gets MORE complex instead of LESS complex does it not?  And why the jab about closing down threads because of Sarah PALIN?
> 
> I thought you were saner than that.  SURE -- I'll share a pic. But go get FUNCTIONAL differential on the 2 variants to go with the pic.  You'll see the "docking structures" and other surface features are much more numerous.


Complexity is not an intelligent argument when discussing Omicron's link to Beluga whale. If Palin refuses these vaccines, she's intelligent enough to identify the pathology of ego-tripping fascists who are not educated enough in epidemiology to be closing threads.


----------



## badger2

Rambunctious said:


> Every cold virus that has hit the world over the last ten years has been a "covid like" virus...this is why Fauci was working to give money to the Wuhan lab...and other labs in the USA....he was trying to find a cure for the common cold....
> So Omnicom may indeed be covid but so was the colds from the last ten plus years....do the vaccines help?...yes but not 100%...will it kill some people?...yes but so has every cold virus in recorded history....
> 
> This is not like Delta or covid 19...Omnicom is just this years cold virus....


Omicron shows evidence for a change of tissue tropism evolving to the upper respiratory tract rather than deep lung (the Hong Kong University study). That is another reason why Omicron's link to whales is fascinating and one more nail in the Chinese commie coffin of esoterica about their virus.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> What's an "unvaxxerd surfaces"?  Are U OK?


 Try to start thinking and lay off the drugs. Mouth, nasal passages, throat, are unvaxxed surfaces.


----------



## Rambunctious

badger2 said:


> Omicron shows evidence for a change of tissue tropism evolving to the upper respiratory tract rather than deep lung (the Hong Kong University study). That is another reason why Omicron's link to whales is fascinating and one more nail in the Chinese commie coffin of esoterica about their virus.


That's very interesting...thanks...


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> It kinda matters if the virus gets MORE complex instead of LESS complex does it not?  And why the jab about closing down threads because of Sarah PALIN?
> 
> I thought you were saner than that.  SURE -- I'll share a pic. But go get FUNCTIONAL differential on the 2 variants to go with the pic.  You'll see the "docking structures" and other surface features are much more numerous.


The problem of the more or the less is a false problem. Science cannot prove that more mutations make for increased virulence, make the virus more dangerous. In addition, prisoners who fall for this model will also fall for the increased non-spike mutations the propagandists have added to Omicron for the sensationalism. The Beluga whale link is shown: D796Y. The vaccine-linked mutation is shown: N969K.


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> The propaganda you have been fed about a lab escape is CIA-grade propaganda. This quality has mote to do with their collusion with scientists than with their collective IQs. There is no place on the spike of the virus rthat has been deliberately manipulated. That was not required.



WTF? I've heard your ORIGINAL theories on CV19, dont need to hear them again. Yours if I remember was neither natural transition from a bat virus or lab leak. 

Your plain wrong if claim NO DNA evidence.  Dozens of scientists have published specific findings on it's DNA structure. 

_*








						‘Damning’ science shows COVID-19 likely engineered in lab: experts
					

Dr. Steven Quay and Richard Muller pointed to two key pieces of evidence to support the claim in an opinion piece.




					nypost.com
				




Writing in an opinion piece for the Wall Street Journal, Dr. Steven Quay and Richard Muller pointed to two key pieces of evidence to support the claim, which has increasingly gained steam after long being derided as little more than speculation.

The first relates to the nature of gain-of-function research, in which microbiologists tweak a virus’ genome to alter its properties, such as making it more transmissible or more lethal.

Of the 36 possible genome pairings that can produce two arginine amino acids in a row — which results in boosting a virus’ lethality — the one most commonly used in gain-of-function research is CGG-CGG, or double CGG, wrote Quay and Muller.
*_
*“The insertion sequence of choice is the double CGG,” wrote Quay, the founder of Atossa Therapeutics, and Muller, a former top scientist at the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory who now teaches physics at the University of California’s Berkeley campus.

“That’s because it is readily available and convenient, and scientists have a great deal of experience inserting it,” they wrote. “An additional advantage of the double CGG sequence compared with the other 35 possible choices: It creates a useful beacon that permits the scientists to track the insertion in the laboratory.”

The pair noted that the double CGG sequence has never been found naturally among the entire group of coronaviruses that includes CoV-2, which causes COVID-19.*

_*But, in what Quay and Muller called a “damning fact,” it was found in CoV-2.

In a Senate hearing last month, Fauci admitted that he couldn’t be certain that the Wuhan Institute of Virology in China — the nation from which COVID-19 sprang in late 2019 — didn’t put a pre-pandemic $600,000 grant from the National Institutes of Health toward gain-of-function research.

The stated purpose of the grant was determining whether coronaviruses could be transmitted from bats to humans, a scenario popularly suggested as the origin of COVID-19.
*_
*Beyond apparent signs of gain-of-function engineering, Quay and Muller wrote in the Journal that the evidence “most compelling is the dramatic differences in the genetic diversity of CoV-2, compared with the coronaviruses responsible for SARS and MERS.”*

_*SARS and MERS, which were confirmed to be of natural origin, “evolved rapidly as they spread through the human population, until the most contagious forms dominated,” the pair wrote.
*_
*By contrast, COVID-19 proved to be highly contagious from the point it was first detected.*


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> Omicron shows evidence for a change of tissue tropism evolving to the upper respiratory tract rather than deep lung (the Hong Kong University study). That is another reason why Omicron's link to whales is fascinating and one more nail in the Chinese commie coffin of esoterica about their virus.



How does ONE statement relate to the other?  Do whales have Covid epidemics? Do THOSE viruses lodge in the UPPER respiratory tract or their lower? 

The first statement is FACT. The 2nd statement has more to do with your fascination about viruses in other animals.* The 2nd statement also completely IGNORES THE ORIGINS of the virus.* Since both the ORIGINAL CV19 and DELTA DID feast in the lungs.


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> Where are the links to your bullshit mouth? Show the prisoners the reports. Your's is the last ass to be trusted at USMB.



Show the prisoners the reports?  Can you not read the article I just gave you?

Did you choose the badger name on purpose?  LOL.. 

Think we're done here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> IS COVID truly novel anymore?


Yes. We have a paucity of treatments and most people in the world have not had it yet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> Because if you went and TESTED THERE AND FOUND NO human transmissible strains - the jig would be up...


Utter nonsense. Those are not the only bay caves. And we don't know it came from bats anyway. That would tell us virtually nothing.


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Utter nonsense. Those are not the only bay caves. And we don't know it came from bats anyway. That would tell us virtually nothing.



Of COURSE we know it had bat origins. Because the DNA is shared with similar BAT viruses. Not saying that absolutely rules out an intermediate species BEFORE it got human infection capabilities..  But the ORIGINAL virus that came from Wuhan and got to America was a VARIANT of a BAT virus and no other species found in the TWO YEARS since.


----------



## JohnDB

Overall Covid morbidity rates are down...so are debilitating temporary disabilities and long term effects...not completely though for those who stubbornly refuse to vaccinate.   Any number of long term disabilities are possible.  

Vaccines are still effective for protection from severe disease...they aren't a force field but they do seem to be quite effective even though omicron is highly infectious.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> Of COURSE we know it had bat origins.


We know there are strong hints. 

And it should not shock anyone that a virus would jump to humans in that part of the world. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We know there are strong hints.
> 
> And it should not shock anyone that a virus would jump to humans in that part of the world. Wouldn't be the first time.



Absolutely.. THen it's important that we access to that bat cave in the upper province from Wuhan that the CHiComs are blockading. Because we KNOW the DNA of the virus THEY TOOK from those bats --- it was published on NIH but the ChiComs made the NIH take it down.  But several researchers saved it. 

So if it mutated IN THOSE bat populations -- IT WOULD STILL BE THERE wouldn't it? Maybe die out in 4 or 5 years..  But THAT'S WHY THEY ARE GUARDING the evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> So if it mutated IN THOSE bat populations -- IT WOULD STILL BE THERE wouldn't it?


Or it came from a different bat population. Or from a different animal, who got it from a bat.


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or it came from a different bat population. Or from a different animal, who got it from a bat.



Chinese govt blamed it on a spiny anteater that someone slaughtered at a wet market.  Except that form of corona virus has never been found SINCE in any. Folks have LOOKED for that intermediary, but haven't found one. 

You're going on INTIAL REACTIONS from science back in feb-march 2021. You gotta look LATER than that to get more detail.. 

_*








						Researchers Find COVID-19 Virus Was "Highly Human Adapted" – Exact Origins Still a Mystery
					

Scientists using computer modeling to study SARS-CoV-2, the virus that caused the COVID-19 pandemic, have discovered the virus is most ideally adapted to infect human cells — rather than bat or pangolin cells, again raising questions of its origin. In a paper published in the Nature journal Scien



					scitechdaily.com
				




The scientists, from Flinders University and La Trobe University, used genomic data from the 12 animal species to painstakingly build computer models of the key ACE2 protein receptors for each species. These models were then used to calculate the strength of binding of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein to each species’ ACE2 receptor.

Surprisingly, the results showed that SARS-CoV-2 bound to ACE2 on human cells more tightly than any of the tested animal species, including bats and pangolins. If one of the animal species tested was the origin, it would normally be expected to show the highest binding to the virus.

The findings, originally released on the ArXiv preprint server, have now been peer-reviewed and published in Scientific Reports (Springer Nature).
*_
*“The computer modelling found the virus’s ability to bind to the bat ACE2 protein was poor relative to its ability to bind human cells. This argues against the virus being transmitted directly from bats to humans. Hence, if the virus has a natural source, it could only have come to humans via an intermediary species which has yet to be found,” says Flinders affiliated Professor Nikolai Petrovsky.*


----------



## sarahgop

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


We  pay hospitals here to call hospitalizations  corona so we will have  more  of  them.


----------



## badger2

Pangolin's furin cleavage site differs from SARS-CoV-2 furin cleavage site. This site determines host range. Pangolin being ruled out is already published. If any caves anywhere in China are being made off limits, it's Wuhan-style communist dramatization, probably the last cave to look for an intermediate host.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flacaltenn said:


> Chinese govt blamed it on a spiny anteater that someone slaughtered at a wet market. Except that form of corona virus has never been found SINCE in any. Folks have LOOKED for that intermediary, but haven't found one.


So one down, lots to go...




flacaltenn said:


> You're going on INTIAL REACTIONS from science back in feb-march 2021.


No, I have kept up I've seen more than one argument that it was engineered. But I've also seen plenty of arguments that it arose from nature.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sarahgop said:


> We  pay hospitals here to call hospitalizations  corona so we will have  more  of  them.


A stupid lie


----------



## badger2

Ralph Baric would be one to refute the binding argument because of chimera experiments in the North Carolina lab with RsSHC014, Collected from Kunming By Daszak in 2011.  No bat SARS-like coronavirus has the furin cleavage site, RRAR, so it's obvious that bat ACE2 is a dead-end argument.


----------



## WEATHER53

Conmecron has spread like wildfire. Everyone has it, no one knows it, we all feel great.

But….but…..but…..What’s important is that you are POSITIVE and Not what the Effect is-Lib 201


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or it came from a different bat population. Or from a different animal, who got it from a bat.


It was Batman...trust me.


LOL....only comes from Horseshoe bats.....caves miles from Wuhan.....Bu bu but.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Tipsycatlover said:


> Omicron doesn’t make anyone sick.  Puts no one in the hospital, kills no one and leaves an immunity against all variants.
> 
> Why doesn't the CDC just say they invented omicron and call it a day?    I am FAR FAR FAR less afraid of omicron than I am of St. Fauci of the Mengele.


As well you should be my friend...









						Judging Fauci
					

Does responsibility for the deaths of over 1 million Americans make Tony Fauci a mass murderer? It’s actually worse than that. Consider the basic evidence:    	An estimated 800,000 American deaths have been attributed to COVID.  	...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Delldude

OMG....Omicron is out of hand....they're dropping like flies here......have you seen the deaths?


----------



## eagle1462010

Delldude said:


> OMG....Omicron is out of hand....they're dropping like flies here......have you seen the deaths?


They are bringing in Conex boxes to hospitals and stacking them up like Cord wood.


----------



## wamose

We need to forget about the vaccines that serve no purpose and start treating the positive cases with Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin. That would allow us to develop natural immunity and beat this thing.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Care4all said:


> Just shut up.  Your bull crap lies mean nothing.  Everything you spilled is rightwing trumper and Russian propaganda. You are too filled with brainwashed hatred for your fellow Americans to see that.... You must hate America, and everything we stand for..... Seriously, you are just a pawn, for our country's enemies....and gleefully participate in destroying our country through deceit and propaganda lies.  Stop, just stop!












						Judging Fauci
					

Does responsibility for the deaths of over 1 million Americans make Tony Fauci a mass murderer? It’s actually worse than that. Consider the basic evidence:    	An estimated 800,000 American deaths have been attributed to COVID.  	...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath

More people have died from drugs and killers coming over the Biden border than covid.


----------



## JohnDB

CBS news needs to quit...

They are reporting that omicron variant is now the dominant strain in America...

There's no way they could know this yet...the technology isn't available to know the difference.  

This is fear mongering in the extreme.  

Get vaxxed...get boostered and call it a day.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> CBS news needs to quit...
> 
> They are reporting that omicron variant is now the dominant strain in America...
> 
> There's no way they could know this yet...the technology isn't available to know the difference.
> 
> This is fear mongering in the extreme.
> 
> Get vaxxed...get boostered and call it a day.


The Pimp's coercion to get vaccinated is inseparable from the Pimp's mongering.


----------



## JohnDB

badger2 said:


> The Pimp's coercion to get vaccinated is inseparable from the Pimp's mongering.


I swear... only 30-40% of the American population is unvaccinated at this point...

And just because the dictionary says that even though I've been vaccinated and boostered because I'm against the forcing of medical treatment against a person's desires that I'm an antivaxxer...it's still not going to help anything.   

And new variants are going to continue to come out of places like India, Malaysia Africa, South America and etc...

Give the scientists time...they will figure out something eventually....


----------



## flacaltenn

sarahgop said:


> We  pay hospitals here to call hospitalizations  corona so we will have  more  of  them.



Thats probably is one of the explanations WHY the CDC STOPPED reporting on the NORMAL flu season last year.  "MYSTERIOUSLY" winter of 2020, spring of 2021 had the LOWEST (close to none) flu cases in about a 100 years.


----------



## beagle9

Am


flacaltenn said:


> Thats probably is one of the explanations WHY the CDC STOPPED reporting on the NORMAL flu season last year.  "MYSTERIOUSLY" winter of 2020, spring of 2021 had the LOWEST (close to none) flu cases in about a 100 years.


Amazing huh.


----------



## flacaltenn

Which BTW -- getting paid more for Covid cases than flu cases MIGHT ALSO be the reason that the CDC knew so little about THIS YEARS guesses on the flu shots you just got.  Also breaking news that they've ADMITTED they chose the WRONG flu strains for THIS years flu shot and dont expect them to be as effective against the strains that they see now.

Maybe -- the hospitals weren't TYPING the flus and reporting them LAST year while they were BILLING flu cases as Covid cases..

Aint that special?


----------



## WEATHER53

beagle9 said:


> Am
> 
> Amazing huh.


Just one of those things that worked out that way. Look no further or get 1/6thed


----------



## badger2

wamose said:


> We need to forget about the vaccines that serve no purpose and start treating the positive cases with Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin. That would allow us to develop natural immunity and beat this thing.


You are 100% correct. Trump was too. Nazi-Dem media has done urderous violence to Americans right along with other psychos Fau Chi, JoeXi, Gates, WHO, FDA, etc.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> Thats probably is one of the explanations WHY the CDC STOPPED reporting on the NORMAL flu season last year.  "MYSTERIOUSLY" winter of 2020, spring of 2021 had the LOWEST (close to none) flu cases in about a 100 years.


You miss the Fau Chi-Gates connection. Gates owns the WHO. The WHO was told to change parameters that define variants. Shortly thereafter, the CDC began to tamper with published mutations on its webpage, changing original entries. The "Disappearance of Influenza" pathology comes from a handshake that occurred on the banks of Lake Washington between Fau Chi and Gates in 2000.

Gates is not intelligent enough to know the fine points of influenza. Fau Chi is. That is why it is glaring and bizarre that Fau was flapping his lips in testimony to the U.S. Senate on the very day the Tongguan copper miners, ill, began to start shuffling into the Kunming Hospital. From the mineshaft they were working in, came RaTG13, SARS-CoV-2's closest relative.


----------



## badger2

The topic of Fau Chi's testimony to the U.S. Senate on 26 Ap 2012, was influenza.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JohnDB said:


> CBS news needs to quit...
> 
> They are reporting that omicron variant is now the dominant strain in America...
> 
> There's no way they could know this yet...the technology isn't available to know the difference.
> 
> This is fear mongering in the extreme.
> 
> Get vaxxed...get boostered and call it a day.


Vax and boost will not even slow omicron down.  It doubles every three days.  Get a box of kleenex and a bottle of nyquil.  You'll be fine.


----------



## iceberg

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or it came from a different bat population. Or from a different animal, who got it from a bat.


you seem pretty willing to go the long way around any possibility this was intentional.


----------



## badger2

Something funky was going down in Wuhan in late summer-early fall. A Harvard study noticed increased hospital traffic. The Wuhan World Military Games started on 18 Oct and drew 900 participants from around the world. A good time for seeding a naturally-evolved virus.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


shhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,sush.................................shhhhhhhhhh..............sush

It will peak on November 1st 2022..........shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.n


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

My God you fucking psycho libturds

Look at what you've done to your own families, friends, and loved ones because of one orange man

ONE ORANGE man as you are still shitting razor blades

You are hurting your own families and you will regret it some years from now


----------



## Delldude

JohnDB said:


> *I swear... only 30-40% of the American population is unvaccinated at this point...
> *
> And just because the dictionary says that even though I've been vaccinated and boostered because I'm against the forcing of medical treatment against a person's desires that I'm an antivaxxer...it's still not going to help anything.
> 
> And new variants are going to continue to come out of places like India, Malaysia Africa, South America and etc...
> 
> Give the scientists time...they will figure out something eventually....


Yeah, and most likely having natural immunity.

We live with the HIV virus, this will be the same, in fact, the hysteria now is almost the same as when HIV made it's debut. 
Never let a remanufactured crisis go to waste.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes. We have a paucity of treatments and most people in the world have not had it yet.



We can't treat plenty of viruses, they aren't considered novel. 

Omicron is the attenuating version, which we all need to get to make this thing a seasonal flu and a half.


----------



## JohnDB

martybegan said:


> We can't treat plenty of viruses, they aren't considered novel.
> 
> Omicron is the attenuating version, which we all need to get to make this thing a seasonal flu and a half.


No it isn't....the only ones dying from it are the unvaccinated...

They made their choice and have to live or die by them.


----------



## JohnDB

Delldude said:


> Yeah, and most likely having natural immunity.
> 
> We live with the HIV virus, this will be the same, in fact, the hysteria now is almost the same as when HIV made it's debut.
> Never let a remanufactured crisis go to waste.



HIV is transmitted by lifestyle choices...
Not by sharing a checkout line in the grocery store with an idiot...or having an idiot cousin who believes that invermectin will protect everyone so he couldn't possibly be sick.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> No it isn't....the only ones dying from it are the unvaccinated...
> 
> They made their choice and have to live or die by them.


Yes it is not only an attenuated version, it sports a vacccine-linked mutation. Please try to keep up.


----------



## JohnDB

badger2 said:


> Yes it is not only an attenuated version, it sports a vacccine-linked mutation. Please try to keep up.


I'm ahead...no reason to catch up. 

Attenuated viruses are weakened viruses that are now ineffective at infection...there's an aluminum compound used to attenuate a virus in order to create a vaccine. 

This mutation came about in Africa where HIV infections are at pandemic rates anyway...and the double infection of the two viruses together created the mutations we see now. 

However...the rapid proliferation of this particular strain is going to be problematic when it hits areas like India and South America or Pacifica...where there's little medical care or vaccines to begin with. 
Even the Middle East can be problematic in certain areas. Because the virus can mutate like My...to where none of the medicines or vaccines will be effective on the spike proteins while keeping the R-Naught factor.  

The side effects being anything from running open sores to a continued endocrine system destruction. Possibly shrunken heads for offspring or some other sort of birth defects for the next generation.


----------



## Weatherman2020

badger2 said:


> We'll post the sequences for SARS-CoV-1 & 2 abd Beluga whale shortly, because American deer have already confronted the commie virus. The media that reported this fact wants the prisoners anxious with its sensationalism, though the prisoners will be getting no follow-up reports, in mimesis of the SARS-CoV-2-infeected ferret at Kissimee, Florida.


Alec Baldwin has killed more people than Omicron.


----------



## JohnDB

Weatherman2020 said:


> Alec Baldwin has killed more people than Omicron.


Influenza deaths in America were over 200,000 per year...if you include related infections and other issues stemming from an influenza infection that number is 6 times higher.  

BUT...that's just with a pulmonary system virus...

Coronavirus is an endocrine system virus.  Vastly different...

We are looking at the birth defects and other issues stemming from this infection that haven't been fully vetted yet.  And with such a wide ranging system as an endocrine system is...it's not going to not have generational curses transferred to the next generation.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> I'm ahead...no reason to catch up.
> 
> Attenuated viruses are weakened viruses that are now ineffective at infection...there's an aluminum compound used to attenuate a virus in order to create a vaccine.
> 
> This mutation came about in Africa where HIV infections are at pandemic rates anyway...and the double infection of the two viruses together created the mutations we see now.
> 
> However...the rapid proliferation of this particular strain is going to be problematic when it hits areas like India and South America or Pacifica...where there's little medical care or vaccines to begin with.
> Even the Middle East can be problematic in certain areas. Because the virus can mutate like My...to where none of the medicines or vaccines will be effective on the spike proteins while keeping the R-Naught factor.
> 
> The side effects being anything from running open sores to a continued endocrine system destruction. Possibly shrunken heads for offspring or some other sort of birth defects for the next generation.


You're full of it. There is no evidence of retrovirus additions to the SARS-CoV-2 genome, you know nothing of the mechanisms that caused Omicron to arise in South Africa, including Omicron's vaccine-linked mutation, N969K. You are also uneducated about Omicron mutation D796Y, which links to Beluga whale coronavirus, and that mutation evidence for a change in tissue tropism from deep-lung COVID-19.

Other USMB readers have been informed about compounds to attenuate viruses: polyethylene glycol is not aluminum, it's anti-freeze. Propiolactone attenuates SARS-CoV-2 virus. It is also not aluminum.

You're not only not a fortune teller, you are very likely incorrect about how Omicron will evolve, especially in India. We suggest more rigorous studies in mutagenesis of the nidoviruses.


----------



## WEATHER53

Pagans feared what the earth and air might do to them


----------



## badger2

Weatherman2020 said:


> Alec Baldwin has killed more people than Omicron.


Which psychopath is that?


----------



## badger2

Breaking news for a virus with 99.1% identity to SARS-CoV-2 links Beluga whale coronavirus previously mentioned in this thread to Zhoushan, Zhejiang Province, China. (Health and Lifestyle forum)


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JohnDB said:


> No it isn't....the only ones dying from it are the unvaccinated...
> 
> They made their choice and have to live or die by them.


No one is dying of omicron.  One man died of underlying causes and he tested positive for omicron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Conmecron has spread like wildfire. Everyone has it, no one knows it, we all feel great.
> 
> But….but…..but…..What’s important is that you are POSITIVE and Not what the Effect is-Lib 201


Stop spreading your idiot lies, you stupid shit


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> More people have died from drugs and killers coming over the Biden border than covid.


Liar. Man you are stupid. Do you act like this for attention?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> can't treat plenty of viruses, they aren't considered novel.


Name 10 that were identified two years ago or less.

And...go.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. Man you are stupid. Do you act like this for attention?


You are a Covidian you believe in Saint Fauci of the Mengele.  The vaccine is your sacrament.  It's a religious experience.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

10 pandemics in the last ten years that no one cared about
H1N1
H7N9
MERS
SARS
ZIKA
PAM
Ebola
Madagascar Plague
HANTA
Shigella

We didn't have a communist as president who needed disease as a religious experience.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Name 10 that were identified two years ago or less.
> 
> And...go.



What does that have to do with it?

We are talking about TREATING, not taking care of symptoms, not vaccinating. 

The novel status of a virus is the human immune systems lack of knowledge of various proteins and structures, COVID is mutating into something less novel and more recognizable, like the cold and other coronaviruses did in the past.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> You are a Covidian you believe in Saint Fauci of the Mengele.  The vaccine is your sacrament.  It's a religious experience.


Just you, creating your little boogeyman to justify your own immoral and idiotic behavior


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> What does that have to do with it?


Because "paucity treaments" isn't the only thing i said. Maybe you get away with cherry picking when haging with cultists who don't know  better, but it won't fly with me.

Now, 10 of them discovered in the last 2 years.

And..go.

Or...

Realize that it is still somewhat novel, because of how new it is, and becauee... well.. maybe you heard about that there raging pandemic....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

martybegan said:


> What does that have to do with it?
> 
> We are talking about TREATING, not taking care of symptoms, not vaccinating.
> 
> The novel status of a virus is the human immune systems lack of knowledge of various proteins and structures, COVID is mutating into something less novel and more recognizable, like the cold and other coronaviruses did in the past.


And that is killing the Covidians.


----------



## beagle9

JohnDB said:


> No it isn't....the only ones dying from it are the unvaccinated...
> 
> They made their choice and have to live or die by them.


You can't prove that, but you can sure listen to the leftist master's make all kinds of claims, and constantly spew bull crap trying to separate this nation by COVID classifications or class. Keep buying into the bull crap, and maybe you'll help them achieve their ultimate goals one day, then what ??


----------



## beagle9

Tipsycatlover said:


> And that is killing the Covidians.


Good one.... The Branch Covidians... lol


----------



## badger2

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one is dying of omicron.  One man died of underlying causes and he tested positive for omicron.


And arrogant medical mafia bastards went hyper anal-retentive with underlying details.


----------



## badger2

Tipsycatlover said:


> You are a Covidian you believe in Saint Fauci of the Mengele.  The vaccine is your sacrament.  It's a religious experience.


Most definitely theological, because the source has also never been seen nor location found.


----------



## badger2

It's a trip. No LSD required. Looking at the sequences that link SARS-CoV-2 to both bat and whale.


----------



## JohnDB

beagle9 said:


> You can't prove that, but you can sure listen to the leftist master's make all kinds of claims, and constantly spew bull crap trying to separate this nation by COVID classifications or class. Keep buying into the bull crap, and maybe you'll help them achieve their ultimate goals one day, then what ??


Look,
I don't really care about those people (in America) I don't know if they get vaxxed or not...it doesn't affect my life one way or another.  

I do care about forced vaccinations legislated by the executive branch...as in he needs to be dethroned from his delusional thoughts of grandeur. 

We need to change modes from pandemic to endemic.  As soon as enough antivirals and monoclonal antibodies have been produced. Then they need a free hand to continue to monitor and produce the variant booster vaccines as they need to.  
More innovation on this front is coming...just a matter of time.  

So...say what you want...I'm A-political. I'm not politically slanted, driven, or biased. (I think both parties really suck and are basically lying thieves...they are politicians) 

It is the height of hypocrisy when Biden under Obama was all against forced medical treatment especially in Africa with FGM but now utters a dictate with vaccines to essentially do the same thing.


----------



## MarathonMike

Did BIden mention ANYTHING about monoclonal antibody treatments in his speech today? I just saw some low lights on the news but my guess is he didn't say squat about anything except vaccines and boosters.


----------



## JohnDB

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one is dying of omicron.  One man died of underlying causes and he tested positive for omicron.


Because most people who travel internationally must be vaccinated to get on board a plane or to cross a country border. 

So most of those who have been exposed have been vaccinated...which makes even omicron variant lose it's effectiveness...

I've been vaccinated and boostered...I'm sure that I've been exposed to some form of Covid but my vaccinations have protected me up to this point.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> Because most people who travel internationally must be vaccinated to get on board a plane or to cross a country border.
> 
> So most of those who have been exposed have been vaccinated...which makes even omicron variant lose it's effectiveness...
> 
> I've been vaccinated and boostered...I'm sure that I've been exposed to some form of Covid but my vaccinations have protected me up to this point.


The irony is that Omicron is making vaccines out of style. The whale virus is precise for the vaccine-linked Omicron mutation.


----------



## francoHFW

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
> THIS IS THE END....*


 The daily beast is Democratic, brainwashed functional moron. Change the channel.


----------



## francoHFW

MarathonMike said:


> Did BIden mention ANYTHING about monoclonal antibody treatments in his speech today? I just saw some low lights on the news but my guess is he didn't say squat about anything except vaccines and boosters.


 The vaccine is a lot better. Change the channel for Christ sake.


----------



## francoHFW

badger2 said:


> The irony is that Omicron is making vaccines out of style. The whale virus is precise for the vaccine-linked Omicron mutation.


If you are an idiot lol. The Delta is still peaking and who knows what the next variant will be. The GOP propaganda machine is a disgrace.


----------



## eagle1462010

JohnDB said:


> Because most people who travel internationally must be vaccinated to get on board a plane or to cross a country border.


FASCISM HAS A NAME.  It is called COVID.


----------



## badger2

francoHFW said:


> If you are an idiot lol. The Delta is still peaking and who knows what the next variant will be. The GOP propaganda machine is a disgrace.


That's the point, Dipshit. Delta is peaking.


----------



## eagle1462010

Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy... : American Journal of Therapeutics
					

ed within clinical trials. Areas of Uncertainty:  The majority of trialed agents have failed to provide reproducible, definitive proof of efficacy in reducing the mortality of COVID-19 with the exception of corticosteroids in moderate to severe disease. Recently, evidence has emerged that the...




					journals.lww.com
				




Check that out badger2   This is one of the documents as India Sues and tries criminal charges against the WHO.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy... : American Journal of Therapeutics
> 
> 
> ed within clinical trials. Areas of Uncertainty:  The majority of trialed agents have failed to provide reproducible, definitive proof of efficacy in reducing the mortality of COVID-19 with the exception of corticosteroids in moderate to severe disease. Recently, evidence has emerged that the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.lww.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check that out badger2   This is one of the documents as India Sues and tries criminal charges against the WHO.


This is great. Thanks! We can see through the rise of Delta that is scaring the prisoners. We think it was because of the interchange of SARS-CoV-2 between caucasoid and negroid genomes in South Africa, (despite vaccination status [italics]) Omicron arose.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because "paucity treaments" isn't the only thing i said. Maybe you get away with cherry picking when haging with cultists who don't know  better, but it won't fly with me.
> 
> Now, 10 of them discovered in the last 2 years.
> 
> And..go.
> 
> Or...
> 
> Realize that it is still somewhat novel, because of how new it is, and becauee... well.. maybe you heard about that there raging pandemic....



Why name others. My response was adequate. Your strawmanning isn't gonna work.

The pandemic WAS raging, now we get vaccines and an attenuated virus. People should be just getting it and getting over it, so it becomes a seasonal cold+/flu-

But the people in power feed off the fear, so that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## martybegan

Tipsycatlover said:


> And that is killing the Covidians.



It's also occaisonally killing vaccinated high risk people, but thanks for showing your goth wanna be morbid cheerleader side.


----------



## MarathonMike

francoHFW  Even if vaccines "are a lot better" in your opinion, why wouldn't Biden even MENTION another way to reduce the strain on hospitals at or near full capacity.? Do you understand now?


----------



## eagle1462010

MarathonMike said:


> francoHFW  Even if vaccines "are a lot better" in your opinion, why wouldn't Biden even MENTION another way to reduce the strain on hospitals at or near full capacity.? Do you understand now?


Biden is doing as he's told.  His job is to sell vaccines and get his buddie filthy rich.  He just bought 500 million tests from them as well.  I wonder when the big man will get his cut of the money?


----------



## Billy_Bob

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


LOL..  The media hear in Wyoming are saying thousands will die from omicron...   And then I post up the empirical facts and make them all look very stupid.    The latest fear porn is "it's just the first case".  Wrong again, The MD's here misdiagnosed thousands of cases as a common cold and our peak looks to happening now. This rise is already evident in the data from the health department.  Were 3 weeks into the infection here already.  With the burn rate so high, it is highly possible that we will burn out this next week and trends are looking that way.


----------



## Billy_Bob

eagle1462010 said:


> Biden is doing as he's told.  His job is to sell vaccines and get his buddie filthy rich.  He just bought 500 million tests from them as well.  I wonder when the big man will get his cut of the money?


All the mass testing will do is drive fear.  It won't stop this virus...  Everything the Biden Admin is doing is to stoke fear...


----------



## Delldude

JohnDB said:


> HIV is transmitted by lifestyle choices...
> Not by sharing a checkout line in the grocery store with an idiot...or having an idiot cousin who believes that invermectin will protect everyone so he couldn't possibly be sick.


LOL....Your boy Biden mentioned, today, using therapeutics today.....So much for the unvaxed.....and the hysterical implication they are responsible for the surges.

I think it's time for the Biden admin to let us know where all these undocumented illegal aliens have been dispersed. Be a real issue if that's why we have a spike....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MarathonMike said:


> Did BIden mention ANYTHING about monoclonal antibody treatments in his speech today?


Why would he? He is trying to prevent disease. That's a treatment for after you have the disease. Stupid talking point, I recommend you don't repeat it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Your strawmanning isn't gonna work.


I don't think you know what that term means.


----------



## eagle1462010

Billy_Bob said:


> All the mass testing will do is drive fear.  It won't stop this virus...  Everything the Biden Admin is doing is to stoke fear...


Only those glued to MSDNC and the Communist News Network believe them.  Most of the people I know are like would you stupid MFRS............just STFU


----------



## beagle9

JohnDB said:


> Influenza deaths in America were over 200,000 per year...if you include related infections and other issues stemming from an influenza infection that number is 6 times higher.
> 
> BUT...that's just with a pulmonary system virus...
> 
> Coronavirus is an endocrine system virus.  Vastly different...
> 
> We are looking at the birth defects and other issues stemming from this infection that haven't been fully vetted yet.  And with such a wide ranging system as an endocrine system is...it's not going to not have generational curses transferred to the next generation.


More fear mongering... Million's have recovered from COVID completely, and they don't have any lingering effects from it as they rejoin society and their lives. 

Infact a negative test means just that "A NEGATIVE RESULT", in which concludes that there is no Covid infection still present in the body, and therefore it's not doing continued harm to the body if it's no longer present in the body.  

Now there is the possibility that it might have made the lungs more sensitive to maybe getting viruses easier and such at a later date, but usually that comes from age or having a weakened or compromised immune system that is damaged while the virus was in play. 

Doesn't mean that the virus is still present, but it could mean that the system may have been weakened a little, therefore making the body a little more susceptible in the future to such a thing.

Some people get pneumonia almost every year after their system becomes susceptible to it, but that's just life in getting older, and therefore more fragile in life. I know people that have pneumonia pop up here and there, and they are treated for it, and get well. Viruses aren't the end of the road for most, but if one isn't healthy then it best to be aware of that, and take certain measure's to protect oneself. Don't expect those that are healthy to live a compromised live just to make someone else feel good, safe or better about themselves.

We went to events over the summer, and many weren't wearing mask, and other's were. No one was looking at each other as if there was something stupid going on. It was very nice and respectable. No hysteria, no Karen's, and no problem.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Only those glued to MSDNC and the Communist News Network believe them.


That would be you cultists, by a long shot.


----------



## JohnDB

Delldude said:


> LOL....Your boy Biden mentioned, today, using therapeutics today.....So much for the unvaxed.....and the hysterical implication they are responsible for the surges.
> 
> I think it's time for the Biden admin to let us know where all these undocumented illegal aliens have been dispersed. Be a real issue if that's why we have a spike....


Biden is NOT my boy...
He is dangerous and needs to be removed from office. That vaccine mandate and other things he has been doing are nothing more than a cash grab...

I'm A-political...I think politicians are all lying, murdering thieves...
Just in case you needed to know my opinion.


----------



## beagle9

JohnDB said:


> Biden is NOT my boy...
> He is dangerous and needs to be removed from office. That vaccine mandate and other things he has been doing are nothing more than a cash grab...
> 
> I'm A-political...I think politicians are all lying, murdering thieves...
> Just in case you needed to know my opinion.


Cool


----------



## MarathonMike

Fort Fun Indiana What is stupid is Liberals like you ignoring proven effective treatments that would certainly reduce the strain on hospitals. Do you agree with that? Yes or no? Quit your annoying lectures and communicate.


----------



## Esdraelon

martybegan said:


> Cheering for the virus, cheering for the overreacting government thugs, tomato, tomatoe.
> 
> Just got a positive PCR after a negative instant PCR tuesday, was sick starting monday, exposed Friday. 2 shots (pfizer). was sickish for 2 days, with 3 more of congestion. Yet I still have to isolate 10 days based on previous info, from the day of symptoms.
> 
> They should be just letting people get this version and not impose the pre-vaccine other strain lockdowns and quarantines because this is the natural path of a virus like this, mitigated by the vaccines, which worked.


There's currently a bug running through my little patch of south Alabama and I've had a cough, sniffles, sore throat, fatigue, for several days.  The cough has been relentless.  No fever, no body aches, nowhere near as bad as seasonal flu.  No hospitals being overrun.  IF this turns out to be Omicron, then it's a gift from God!  It will go further to immunize folks than any of these "vaccines".  I'm totally vaccine-free, BTW.


----------



## JohnDB

beagle9 said:


> More fear mongering... Million's have recovered from COVID completely, and they don't have any lingering effects from it as they rejoin society and their lives.
> 
> Infact a negative test means just that "A NEGATIVE RESULT", in which concludes that there is no Covid infection still present in the body, and therefore it's not doing continued harm to the body if it's no longer present in the body.
> 
> Now there is the possibility that it might have made the lungs more sensitive to maybe getting viruses easier and such at a later date, but usually that comes from age or having a weakened or compromised immune system that is damaged while the virus was in play.
> 
> Doesn't mean that the virus is still present, but it could mean that the system may have been weakened a little, therefore making the body a little more susceptible in the future to such a thing.
> 
> Some people get pneumonia almost every year after their system becomes susceptible to it, but that's just life in getting older, and therefore more fragile in life. I know people that have pneumonia pop up here and there, and they are treated for it, and get well. Viruses aren't the end of the road for most, but if one isn't healthy then it best to be aware of that, and take certain measure's to protect oneself. Don't expect those that are healthy to live a compromised live just to make someone else feel good, safe or better about themselves.
> 
> We went to events over the summer, and many weren't wearing mask, and other's were. No one was looking at each other as if there was something stupid going on. It was very nice and respectable. No hysteria, no Karen's, and no problem.


Not fear mongering...just reality. 

We don't know the full effects of having an endocrine system virus as yet.  It may amount to nothing or it could be devastating...we simply don't know yet.  Currently we are just trying to survive the thing without having debilitating side effects.  My FIL is still out of work from his summer bout of Covid.  The pulmonologist won't let him return... especially with the kidney damage and lung damage he had.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> They are gonna all run and get the jab again and cause this thing to change again.  This is a gift to the world right now.


You really think getting a vaccine mutates the virus ?  That's not how it works, when viruses mixed with the same and other viruses a mutation is always a possibility.


----------



## Stann

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *So.................those two people that got the sniffles are all better now?*


We all wish it was that simple.


----------



## beagle9

ESDRAELON said:


> There's currently a bug running through my little patch of south Alabama and I've had a cough, sniffles, sore throat, fatigue, for several days.  The cough has been relentless.  No fever, no body aches, nowhere near as bad as seasonal flu.  No hospitals being overrun.  IF this turns out to be Omicron, then it's a gift from God!  It will go further to immunize folks than any of these "vaccines".  I'm totally vaccine-free, BTW.


Yep, there's definitely a bug going around, and a huge amount of people have already experienced it here. Exact same symptoms you described. My relative's in their 80's just got over it, and they are doing fine now. I had it I think, but it was virtually symptomless other than a small amount of discomfort went on with it.


----------



## beagle9

JohnDB said:


> Not fear mongering...just reality.
> 
> We don't know the full effects of having an endocrine system virus as yet.  It may amount to nothing or it could be devastating...we simply don't know yet.  Currently we are just trying to survive the thing without having debilitating side effects.  My FIL is still out of work from his summer bout of Covid.  The pulmonologist won't let him return... especially with the kidney damage and lung damage he had.


Damage that is destined to heal, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> You really think getting a vaccine mutates the virus ?  That's not how it works, when viruses mixed with the same and other viruses a mutation is always a possibility.


BS









						Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens
					

Could some vaccines drive the evolution of more virulent pathogens? Conventional wisdom is that natural selection will remove highly lethal pathogens if host death greatly reduces transmission. Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MarathonMike said:


> What is stupid is Liberals like you ignoring proven effective treatments that would certainly reduce the strain on hospitals.


Liar. Nobody is doing that, except for the anti-vax retards. Silly Trump cult fantasy, spoonfed to you by lying bloggers.


----------



## Esdraelon

flacaltenn said:


> This all could be a ploy to get them taken down.


It's been nearly a month now.  It's exploding around the globe.  It's supposedly responsible for about 75% of new cases in the U.S. and so far, only a single fatality, no claims of mass hospitalizations with Omicron.  Delta was NOT like this.  It began doing serious damage, almost immediately.  So, how many states should we shut down, just in case?  How many more businesses need to be destroyed?  How many more lives ruined by depression and suicide?

There is a middle ground for rational people concerning this pandemic.  It doesn't have to be accept the government take or be considered an "anti-vaxxer" treasonous thug.
It was estimated early in 2020 that in excess of 150 million people would starve due to the tectonic economic hit the world would suffer.  All kinds of depression and other mental and physical consequences have come with government actions to save far fewer than 2% of those who contract this virus.

WHEN did people become convinced that there should never be a loss of life from natural events?  Who ever made that promise before?


----------



## Billy_Bob

MarathonMike said:


> Fort Fun Indiana What is stupid is Liberals like you ignoring proven effective treatments that would certainly reduce the strain on hospitals. Do you agree with that? Yes or no? Quit your annoying lectures and communicate.


We should have moved on to therapies over a year ago.  Biden's narrow focus on the vaccine only lined his big pharma friends' pockets. That focus is what allowed thousands to die needlessly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Bob said:


> We should have moved on to therapies over a year ago.  Biden's narrow focus on the vaccine only lined his big pharma friends' pockets. That focus is what allowed thousands to die needlessly.


Gee, who to believe... people who have dedicated their lives to the fields of virology, epidemiology, etc...

Or, uneducated slobs who have spent two years gobbling and regurgitating every embarrassing lie that came down the pike.

Tough call!


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stann said:


> You really think getting a vaccine mutates the virus ?  That's not how it works, when viruses mixed with the same and other viruses a mutation is always a possibility.


Two questions must be answered.  1. Do you become infected post vaccine?  YES  2. Do you become infective post vaccine?  Yes   

This means your 'vaccine" is not stopping infection and is allowing a viral load to form in those vaccinated sufficient to infect others.   This allows MUTATION of the virus in a vaccinated host.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gee, who to believe... people who have dedicated their lives to the fields of virology, epidemiology, etc...
> 
> Or, uneducated slobs who have spent two years gobbling and regurgitating every embarrassing lie that came down the pike.
> 
> Tough call!


IT sure as hell isn't you..  You wouldn't know science if it hit you in the damn head.  Fauci is a liar, a political whore...  You're striking out cupcake...


----------



## themirrorthief

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


heys  lets  all  make  up  a new  name  for  the  next  wave  of  covid  i  nominate  shittazrro


----------



## eagle1462010

Billy_Bob said:


> Two questions must be answered.  1. Do you become infected post vaccine?  YES  2. Do you become infective post vaccine?  Yes
> 
> This means your 'vaccine" is not stopping infection and is allowing a viral load to form in those vaccinated sufficient to infect others.   This allows MUTATION of the virus in a vaccinated host.


So this plannedemic goes on forever.  As they make Billions and go Full NAZI on the entire world.


----------



## Stann

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Only 1.9% BUT it is up to 44 × more transmissible and infectious. So the end result is a lot more cases that very well could overwhelmed the hospital system. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

badger2 said:


> Obviously, suggested viewing is Sean Connery and Michael Caine, Zulu.


‘The rapists’ for $200, Alex.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Stann said:


> Only 1.9% BUT it is up to 44 × more transmissible and infectious. So the end result is a lot more cases that very well could overwhelmed the hospital system. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


That _was_ at a peak. That number has crested.
You need more boosters.


----------



## MarathonMike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. Nobody is doing that, except for the anti-vax retards. Silly Trump cult fantasy, spoonfed to you by lying bloggers.


Monoclonal antibody treatments? Are you kidding me?  Wow you are really losing it.


----------



## Billy_Bob

eagle1462010 said:


> So this plannedemic goes on forever.  As they make Billions and go Full NAZI on the entire world.


That was the plan until Omicron decided it could evade the Modified messenger RNA shots and allow natural infection.  Once that happened those shots became useless as they can no longer block natural immunities from forming.  The burn rate of this variant is astounding. 8 different African countries are now "burned out" and they had vaccinated populations of less than 10%.  It is now 96 days since the first infection in those countries were seen. They now show greater than 91% antibody formation in their populations.


----------



## eagle1462010

Billy_Bob said:


> That was the plan until Omicron decided it could evade the Modified messenger RNA shots and allow natural infection.  Once that happened those shots became useless as they can no longer block natural immunities from forming.  The burn rate of this variant is astounding. 8 different African countries are now "burned out" and they had vaccinated populations of less than 10%.  It is now 96 days since the first infection in those countries were seen. They now show greater than 91% antibody formation in their populations.


MOTHER NATURE is a bad ass bitch.  She's screwing up their plans.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stann said:


> Only 1.9% BUT it is up to 44 × more transmissible and infectious. So the end result is a lot more cases that very well could overwhelmed the hospital system. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


NO on overwhelming the hospitals.  Rates even in Wyoming are showing rapid decline in severity of cases even as positive tests dramatically increase.  The severity has diverged from the case count.  This pandemic is coming quickly to a close.


----------



## Stann

Billy_Bob said:


> Two questions must be answered.  1. Do you become infected post vaccine?  YES  2. Do you become infective post vaccine?  Yes
> 
> This means your 'vaccine" is not stopping infection and is allowing a viral load to form in those vaccinated sufficient to infect others.   This allows MUTATION of the virus in a vaccinated host.


No, it's human messenger RNA, our own RNA, not from the virus. It's been modified so it could detect the COVID virus without having to come in contact with the disease. Natural immunity to come at a very high cost. Besides the immediate possibility of superior illness hospitalization and death there are long-term effects to it too. That is why the experts are pushing this vaccine. All vaccines wane given enough time, the time varies with vaccines. That's why we get a flu shot every year and that shot is only 50% reliable because depending on which strain of the virus hits us it gives you protection against one or the other not both. The COVID vaccine is quite remarkable and it's effectiveness in preventing severe illness and death. Being brand new we don't know about the longevity of it. That's why they're still working on it. This thing isn't over, in fact I bet it's far from over. We are in dangerous territory at this time; having a very infectious variant and a very deadly variant occurring at the same time. Let's hope they never meet and mutate together.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> MOTHER NATURE is a bad ass bitch.  She's screwing up their plans.


And relentless. No matter what you do,        " Nature will find a way. "


----------



## Stann

Billy_Bob said:


> NO on overwhelming the hospitals.  Rates even in Wyoming are showing rapid decline in severity of cases even as positive tests dramatically increase.  The severity has diverged from the case count.  This pandemic is coming quickly to a close.


Wait a week or two.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Wait a week or two.


I've already sold off all my stocks.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy... : American Journal of Therapeutics
> 
> 
> ed within clinical trials. Areas of Uncertainty:  The majority of trialed agents have failed to provide reproducible, definitive proof of efficacy in reducing the mortality of COVID-19 with the exception of corticosteroids in moderate to severe disease. Recently, evidence has emerged that the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.lww.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check that out badger2   This is one of the documents as India Sues and tries criminal charges against the WHO.


But this report is deliriously inaccurate for hydroxychloroquine. By the time they used it, it was (already too late [italics]), as Kennedy has pointed out in his book.


----------



## badger2

The correct approach to have stopped the commie virus was hcq and ivm as prophylaxis.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> But this report is deliriously inaccurate for hydroxychloroquine. By the time they used it, it was (already too late [italics]), as Kennedy has pointed out in his book.


All the studies say it needs to be done EARLY.  Why the FDA drones use the studies after the Cytokine Storm has hit the lungs where Ivermectin only gives a little more hope.  That is how they try to discredit it.

India is the example of IT WORKS.


----------



## badger2

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> ‘The rapists’ for $200, Alex.


?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

badger2 said:


> ?


Sean Connery, SNL Celebrity Jeopardy.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stann said:


> No, it's human messenger RNA, our own RNA, not from the virus. It's been modified so it could detect the COVID virus without having to come in contact with the disease. Natural immunity to come at a very high cost. Besides the immediate possibility of superior illness hospitalization and death there are long-term effects to it too. That is why the experts are pushing this vaccine. All vaccines wane given enough time, the time varies with vaccines. That's why we get a flu shot every year and that shot is only 50% reliable because depending on which strain of the virus hits us it gives you protection against one or the other not both. The COVID vaccine is quite remarkable and it's effectiveness in preventing severe illness and death. Being brand new we don't know about the longevity of it. That's why they're still working on it. This thing isn't over, in fact I bet it's far from over. We are in dangerous territory at this time; having a very infectious variant and a very deadly variant occurring at the same time. Let's hope they never meet and mutate together.


Modified messenger RNA shots are not vaccines.  The clinical definition of a vaccine they do not meet.


----------



## JohnDB

beagle9 said:


> Damage that is destined to heal, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


WE understand that...but it's his family that depends on his paycheck and health benefits that is the issue...and going from short term disability to long term disability that can bankrupt him in the meantime. 

Living and recovering isn't so much the issue as it is losing his generational family farm and the family suffering from a lack of health insurance in the meantime. His youngest daughter has ongoing heart issues and my MIL has knees needing replacement and diabetes and other issues...then there's the family farm....

He doesn't want to lose all that.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> All the studies say it needs to be done EARLY.  Why the FDA drones use the studies after the Cytokine Storm has hit the lungs where Ivermectin only gives a little more hope.  That is how they try to discredit it.
> 
> India is the example of IT WORKS.


That's right. At the VIII International Conference in Philadelphia, 20-25 May 2000, proof that Trump was correct was presented. No doubt about it. But what damns Pfizer is that they already know that their vaccine ingredients mimic the way hydroxychloroquine stops the virus.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't think you know what that term means.



Oh, I do, and you did it.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stann said:


> Wait a week or two.


I don't think so.  Here is why.  Looking at the data from several states, spikes of the common cold are massive, three times that of a normal outbreak.  This means the rate of infection might be Omicron and not a cold.  IE; misdiagnosis. 

IF what I suspect is true, were already three weeks into the burn phase and it's going to be over in the next three weeks.  The total disconnection between case counts and severity implies that were already peaked.


----------



## badger2

Billy_Bob said:


> I don't think so.  Here is why.  Looking at the data from several states, spikes of the common cold are massive, three times that of a normal outbreak.  This means the rate of infection might be Omicron and not a cold.  IE; misdiagnosis.
> 
> IF what I suspect is true, were already three weeks into the burn phase and it's going to be over in the next three weeks.  The total disconnection between case counts and severity implies that were already peaked.


When we see the psychos in the White House make a special appearance in Wisconsin to scare the children and their parents into vaccination, it's obvious that Omicron is rising to its apology and the jig is up.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stann said:


> No, it's human messenger RNA, our own RNA, not from the virus. It's been modified so it could detect the COVID virus without having to come in contact with the disease. Natural immunity to come at a very high cost. Besides the immediate possibility of superior illness hospitalization and death there are long-term effects to it too. That is why the experts are pushing this vaccine. All vaccines wane given enough time, the time varies with vaccines. That's why we get a flu shot every year and that shot is only 50% reliable because depending on which strain of the virus hits us it gives you protection against one or the other not both. The COVID vaccine is quite remarkable and it's effectiveness in preventing severe illness and death. Being brand new we don't know about the longevity of it. That's why they're still working on it. This thing isn't over, in fact I bet it's far from over. We are in dangerous territory at this time; having a very infectious variant and a very deadly variant occurring at the same time. Let's hope they never meet and mutate together.


Once the mRNA antibodies are gone, so are your protections.  They do not allow formation of long-term T-cell formations in the bone marrow.  The problem is they do not stop infection and they do not react fast enough to stop mutations or the viral load allowing it to become infective.  That is why Omicron can now evade them.

These shots are not vaccines.  They stop the formation of natural long-term protections.  They are simply mitigation shots, like other therapeutics.  Short duration tools to keep people from dying.  The problem was Biden focusing on them and not getting ahead on the therapeutics.


----------



## Stann

Billy_Bob said:


> NO on overwhelming the hospitals.  Rates even in Wyoming are showing rapid decline in severity of cases even as positive tests dramatically increase.  The severity has diverged from the case count.  This pandemic is coming quickly to a close.


Tonight, 12-21-21, the first person to officially die from the Omicron variant in the United States was an unvaccinated man in his 50s from Texas. Unfortunately it will be the first of many.


----------



## badger2

Billy_Bob said:


> Once the mRNA antibodies are gone, so are your protections.  They do not allow formation of long-term T-cell formations in the bone marrow.  The problem is they do not stop infection and they do not react fast enough to stop mutations and the viral load to become infective.  That is why Omicron can now evade them.
> 
> These shots are not vaccines.  They stop the formation of natural long-term protections.  They are simply mitigation shots, like other therapeutics.  Short duration tools to keep people from dying.  The problem was Biden focusing on them and not getting ahead on the therapeutics.


Omicron sports the first mutation we've seen of all the variants, that links to vaccines. Paradoxically, the ability to produce this mutation may have been assisted by the virus being passed through non-vaccinated hosts.


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> Tonight, 12-21-21, the first person to officially die from the Omicron variant in the United States was an unvaccinated man in his 50s from Texas. Unfortunately it will be the first of many.


Unfortunately, the arrogant bastards of the medical mafia will once again fail to inform the prisoners of underlying causes that may have exacerbated the Omicron infection, such as SARS-CoV-2's two major targets: old age and obesity.


----------



## Billy_Bob

badger2 said:


> Omicron sports the first mutation we've seen of all the variants, that links to vaccines. Paradoxically, the ability to produce this mutation may have been assisted by the virus being passed through non-vaccinated hosts.


The vaccinated infecting a previously uninfected person...  On this I would agree.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stann said:


> Tonight, 12-21-21, the first person to officially die from the Omicron variant in the United States was an unvaccinated man in his 50s from Texas. Unfortunately it will be the first of many.


The first death is being disputed.  He had severe underlying health conditions.  Omicron was only a contributing factor, not the cause.  

Deaths will be few and far between from Omicron.  Looking at Africa, this will be a nothing burger for the fear mongers.


----------



## badger2

Billy_Bob said:


> The vaccinated infecting a previously uninfected person...  On this I would agree.


There are unvaxxed surfaces of the vaxxed that collect and transmit viruses back into the environment that never confront the vaccine. Do these also mutate?


----------



## Billy_Bob

badger2 said:


> There are unvaxxed surfaces of the vaxxed that collect and transmit viruses back into the environment that never confront the vaccine. Do these also mutate?


A host is a host.  If the surface can support the life, the potential for mutation is present.  Mutations usually occur in the original infection stage where the virus is basically shredded, and cells take over other cells.  Bits and pieces...


----------



## WEATHER53

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one is dying of omicron.  One man died of underlying causes and he tested positive for omicron.


Yes and it’s good that this hoax trick won’t be able to be used as brazenly anymore


----------



## Colin norris

badger2 said:


> It appears that Omicron is neither JoeXi's friend nor Fau Chi's friend, though is capable of making both look like the horse's rear end..


Really? You've got a passion for inventing childish names.  Well done sooky.


----------



## francoHFW

MarathonMike said:


> francoHFW  Even if vaccines "are a lot better" in your opinion, why wouldn't Biden even MENTION another way to reduce the strain on hospitals at or near full capacity.? Do you understand now?


They have not even been passed yet. Get vaccinated and s t f u ...


----------



## beautress

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
> THIS IS THE END....*


I sure hope so, B.K. It is summer down there and could be seasonal. It appears our 3 coldest months are ahead in the tall pines of Texas. Our stores up here in Huntsville are suggesting strongly to observe social distancing and series 9 masks. Everyone seems confused about the spread, but for Seniors spray on  hand sanitizer seems appealing to carry around. My allergies (and everyone elses around here) are worse in cold weather, and frequent sneezing is the worst. So instead of scaring people in the same grocery store line, I try really hard to keep a few masks in the glove compartment of my truck just to handily assure my allergies put no fear into passers by.


----------



## badger2

Billy_Bob said:


> A host is a host.  If the surface can support the life, the potential for mutation is present.  Mutations usually occur in the original infection stage where the virus is basically shredded, and cells take over other cells.  Bits and pieces...


What happens on nasal, throat, of the civet? SARS-CoV is there. What does it do on these surfaces?


----------



## badger2

If the civet is vaxxed, its SARS-CoV remains unaffected. Homo sapiens was too stupid to give it ivermectin (and [italics]) Trump's hydroxychloroquine for prophlaxis, to find out anything.


----------



## badger2

In other words, all non-vaxxed surfaces of the civet can collect and harbor SARS-CoV, transmitting it between civets.


----------



## badger2

Colin norris said:


> Really? You've got a passion for inventing childish names.  Well done sookY.


Low-IQed Dipshit, JoeXi's old lady, a doctor, was also dumb enough to jump into the symbology by accompanying her communist-bought husband to Wisconsin to scare the children and coerce their parents. Another arrogant dem photo op.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm media already making it sound like it's *THE END, MY FRIEND.
> THIS IS THE END....*


They have to keep the panic alive.


----------



## MarathonMike

francoHFW said:


> They have not even been passed yet. Get vaccinated and s t f u ...


Always with the anger. That's what you Libstooges do when you've lost the argument. You have no leg to stand on. Omicron variant is already the dominant strain in the US and it is highly RESISTANT to vaccines.  I read data, you listen to "Doctor"  Fow Xi and the vaccine hustlers.


----------



## badger2

MarathonMike said:


> Always with the anger. That's what you Libstooges do when you've lost the argument. You have no leg to stand on. Omicron variant is already the dominant strain in the US and it is highly RESISTANT to vaccines.  I read data, you listen to "Doctor"  Fow Xi and the vaccine hustlers.


Omicron is making both the commie Chinese military and the U.S. Army who has just announced a vaccine for any variant, look like the horse's rear end. The virus that is 99.1% identical with SARS-CoV-2 is from a Chinese Medical Military University.


----------



## francoHFW

MarathonMike said:


> Always with the anger. That's what you Libstooges do when you've lost the argument. You have no leg to stand on. Omicron variant is already the dominant strain in the US and it is highly RESISTANT to vaccines.  I read data, you listen to "Doctor"  Fow Xi and the vaccine hustlers.


You You also parrot ridiculous bologna non-stop. Get vaccinated and shut the f****** lol. I'm not angry I'm just trying to get through the thickest material known to man. Brainwashed GOP dupe skull. One vaccine is only 60% effective against omicron but with boosters they all are great. Hopefully omicron will vaccinate all you idiots itself. And that's what you are. Change the channel ignoramus.

It is 72% Trump here in Western New York. I love them but politically they are brainwashed functional morons like you.


----------



## francoHFW

badger2 said:


> Omicron is making both the commie Chinese military and the U.S. Army who has just announced a vaccine for any variant, look like the horse's rear end. The virus that is 99.1% identical with SARS-CoV-2 is from a Chinese Medical Military University.


 You brainwashed functional morons know every irrelevant idiocy there is but you don't know that the vaccines and boosters are incredibly safe and effective.


----------



## badger2

Omicron is evolving to eliminate the need for vaccines. That is scarey to the Gates-Fau Chi vaccine lobby, even after they tried to destroy an effective prophylaxis that could have stopped the POS commie virus: hydroxychloroquine a la Trump, ivermectin a la Uttar Pradesh.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Only 1.9% BUT it is up to 44 × more transmissible and infectious. So the end result is a lot more cases that very well could overwhelmed the hospital system. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


What like Cuomo did, even though he had hospital ships sitting off shore, and make shift hospital's on shore, yet he sent the infected into nursing homes where many died because of ??? That kind of ready ?? Then all of a sudden he disappeared under the weight of a sexual harassment scandal before he could be held responsible for those death's ??

Makes one wonder what's next from the Democrat's.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hang on sloopy notice only a trollboy hated hearing this truthful,post.lol too bad trollboy antontoo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> Hopefully this variant won't be deadly.
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Fake raiders fan at it again.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> What like Cuomo did, even though he had hospital ships sitting off shore, and make shift hospital's on shore, yet he sent the infected into nursing homes where many died because of ??? That kind of ready ?? Then all of a sudden he disappeared under the weight of a sexual harassment scandal before he could be held responsible for those death's ??
> 
> Makes one wonder what's next from the Democrat's.


As always stann gets his ass owned.


----------



## schmidlap

The one certitude in confronting the pandemic is that public health experts, epidemiologists, and virologists are far more reliable than are dogmatic ideologues.

Guessing, however self-serving, is imprudent, and vastly inferior to drawing objective conclusions from empirical data as it becomes available.


----------



## WEATHER53

schmidlap said:


> The one certitude in confronting the pandemic is that public health experts, epidemiologists, and virologists are far more reliable than are dogmatic ideologues.
> 
> Guessing, however self-serving, is imprudent, and vastly inferior to drawing objective conclusions from empirical data as it becomes available.


However, we agreed to turn our lives over to none of them and there are no laws in existence which permit masking and vax card mandates


----------



## badger2

Omicron likely arose in mice, and the Chinese communist military's virus, 99.1% similar to SARS-CoV-2, can grow in neonatal rats. We've already mentioned the spike location that hunts for obesity, the R and Q that lock onto the fatty-acid binding pocket of the S-2 spike at positions 408 and 410.









						Evidence for a mouse origin of the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant
					

The rapid accumulation of mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant that enabled its outbreak raises questions as to whether its proximal origin occurred in humans or another mammalian host. Here, we identified 45 point mutations that Omicron acquired since divergence from the B.1.1 lineage...




					www.biorxiv.org
				



'....Identical amino acid mutations Q493R and Q498R were both observed in two of seven mouse-adapted SARS-CoV-2 variants, and considering these are uncommon in human non-Omicron variants, we concluded that the progenitor of Omicron evolved in mice (or at least rodent species)....mice are the likely host species in which the progenitor of Omicron evolved.'


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

badger2 said:


> Omicron likely arose in mice, and the Chinese communist military's virus, 99.1% similar to SARS-CoV-2, can grow in neonatal rats. We've already mentioned the spike location that hunts for obesity, the R and Q that lock onto the fatty-acid binding pocket of the S-2 spike at positions 408 and 410.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence for a mouse origin of the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant
> 
> 
> The rapid accumulation of mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant that enabled its outbreak raises questions as to whether its proximal origin occurred in humans or another mammalian host. Here, we identified 45 point mutations that Omicron acquired since divergence from the B.1.1 lineage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.biorxiv.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....Identical amino acid mutations Q493R and Q498R were both observed in two of seven mouse-adapted SARS-CoV-2 variants, and considering these are uncommon in human non-Omicron variants, we concluded that the progenitor of Omicron evolved in mice (or at least rodent species)....mice are the likely host species in which the progenitor of Omicron evolved.'


What about Mighty Mouse? Is Mickey more vulnerable?


----------



## badger2

Now that there is no doubt about military links, both gay boys of the Chinese military and the effeminates of the U.S. military are implicated as perpetrators in the pandemic. Intelligence rivalry would have been as early as Feb 2017 when the virus was collected on Zhoushan Island.


----------



## eagle1462010

schmidlap said:


> The one certitude in confronting the pandemic is that public health experts, epidemiologists, and virologists are far more reliable than are dogmatic ideologues.
> 
> Guessing, however self-serving, is imprudent, and vastly inferior to drawing objective conclusions from empirical data as it becomes available.


We have the worst stats on the planet............soo.........NO.  

We look at other countries that did better and ask if we could swap experts.. They all said we suck and said no.


----------



## badger2

As we will be shown, this military virus which is 99.1% similar to SARS-CoV-2, will link to Bubalus bubalus, Asian Water Buffalo and Brazilian catttle.


----------



## badger2

This military virus, 99.1% similar to SARS-CoV-2, will link to the Bejing CDC's golden boy virologist, Yong-zhen Zhang. Zhang co-authored papers with Autralia's EC Holmes, and Edward Hooper mentions Holmes on his AIDS Origins page. Zhang was also at Kunming Institute oF Zoology, which links Ralph Baric's bat virus from Kunming, RsSHC014, which bat species as we will show, links to the military virus, above.


----------



## badger2

Because of Daszak's and Baric's links to the military 99.1% virus, the chron must now be taken back to at least 18 Ap 2011, when RsSHC014 was collected at Kunming.


----------



## ClaireH

Rambunctious said:


> Every cold virus that has hit the world over the last ten years has been a "covid like" virus...this is why Fauci was working to give money to the Wuhan lab...and other labs in the USA....he was trying to find a cure for the common cold....
> So Omnicom may indeed be covid but so was the colds from the last ten plus years....do the vaccines help?...yes but not 100%...will it kill some people?...yes but so has every cold virus in recorded history....
> 
> This is not like Delta or covid 19...Omnicom is just this years cold virus....


I will be shocked as all get out if they ever release the cure for the common cold. Way too much cash tied up in cold meds. Isles and isles full of cold medicines in all grocery stores and pharmacies. A consumer can hardly decide which product to choose because they’re like gremlins and multiple when wet. It’s a huge scam and there’s no way that in 2021 the pharmaceutical cure isn’t known. Natural preventatives are preferable anyway, when proven effective, compared to current pharmaceutical remedies. No side effects, unless allergic of course.


----------



## badger2

Omicron is like this year's cold virus that began in a rodent.


----------



## ClaireH

eagle1462010 said:


> Biden is doing as he's told.  His job is to sell vaccines and get his buddie filthy rich.  He just bought 500 million tests from them as well.  I wonder when the big man will get his cut of the money?


The “big guy” aka Biden.


----------



## schmidlap

WEATHER53 said:


> However, we agreed to turn our lives over to none of them and there are no laws in existence which permit masking and vax card mandates


Unfortunately, not everyone is socially responsible, some are indoctrinated with crackpot notions, and some are willing to inflict an enormous burden upon caregivers.

Under the U.S. Constitution, such irresponsible folks can be fined:

... The greatest challenge to Massachusetts’s vaccine mandates would come nearly a century after the initial legislation, in a case that would go to the highest court in the land. Massachusetts resident Henning Jacobson refused a mandatory smallpox booster vaccine in 1902, citing a bad reaction to his first shot several years prior. After he was fined $5 (the equivalent of about $153 today) for refusing to comply, local anti-vaccination activists picked up his case, eventually bringing it all the way to the Supreme Court.​​*In a 7-2 vote, the Supreme Court upheld the mandate and the state’s right to fine citizens who did not comply, though it also decreed that no one could be forcibly vaccinated.* _“(T)he liberty secured by the Constitution of the United States to every person within its jurisdiction does not import an absolute right in each person to be, at all times and in all circumstances, wholly free from restraint,”_ wrote Justice John Marshall Harlan in the majority opinion. With that, the mandate enacted nearly 100 years prior was affirmed as constitutional... ​​As Justice Harlan wrote in 1905, that personal freedoms should never supersede “the common good.”​









						First U.S. vaccine mandate in 1809 launched 200 years of court battles
					

Today, a legal and political contest continues to play out between individual liberty and public health.




					www.pressherald.com
				



​​


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## beagle9

JohnDB said:


> WE understand that...but it's his family that depends on his paycheck and health benefits that is the issue...and going from short term disability to long term disability that can bankrupt him in the meantime.
> 
> Living and recovering isn't so much the issue as it is losing his generational family farm and the family suffering from a lack of health insurance in the meantime. His youngest daughter has ongoing heart issues and my MIL has knees needing replacement and diabetes and other issues...then there's the family farm....
> 
> He doesn't want to lose all that.


Wait, I'm lost... Not sure who you are talking about on losing a family farm, and what is your remedy for that maybe ?


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *Gee, who to believe... people who have dedicated their lives to the fields of virology, epidemiology, etc...
> *
> Or, uneducated slobs who have spent two years gobbling and regurgitating every embarrassing lie that came down the pike.
> 
> Tough call!


Or who have bought into the politicization of government speak.


----------



## flacaltenn

Billy_Bob said:


> We should have moved on to therapies over a year ago.  Biden's narrow focus on the vaccine only lined his big pharma friends' pockets. That focus is what allowed thousands to die needlessly.



Seems like maybe Gramps got a whiff of Trump''s list of things his Admin SHOULD HAVE BEEN DOING about 6 months ago or more.  Because MOST of what he ANNOUNCED yesterday is straight off that list.  

Brandon let the supply of test kits dry up.  Because his Admin had not been prepaying to replace the Federal Stockpile that was being kept.  Companies cut production, because THEY are not gonna build huge inventories without order guarantees from the Fed. 

Also COULD have tossed even a 1/10 of the BBackBroke budget to EXPEDITE therapeutics like the Pfizer pill.  Never hear ANY announcement that ANYBODY in the minions of morons of the Fed govt was lighting a fire or UPPING their guaranteed buys or DEMANDING that money be used to double up on manufacturing/distribution.  

But something or somebody woke up Gramps.


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why would he? He is trying to prevent disease. That's a treatment for after you have the disease. Stupid talking point, I recommend you don't repeat it.



You're a bit lost here.  If you have therapeutics (like maybe the coming Pfizer pill) -- you DONT really have to push vaccines that far since we are WAY PAST "herd immunity" on that.  

NEVER did anyone promise that ANY CV vax "prevents infection"..  Infection can be the sniffles and a headache at its PEAK. TESTS dont measure infection, they measure merely EXPOSURE.  And some govt fascists will send you into 10 day quarantine if you walked thru a supermarket and got 4 CV particles in your nose. 

With therapeutic drugs that work against ALL variants including Delta -- They can send you home with 5 day pill pack and then retest,. 

The IDEA that the vax promises to PREVENT infection is some kind of unscientific projection. *It PROMISES the SAME THING GOALPOSTS as some of the newer therapeutics and monoclonal infusions, And that is -- BOTH are EXTREMELY effective at preventing SERIOUS infection, hospitalization, and death.

The left HATES the concept of risk. Can't tolerate it ANY form, financially, socially or medically.  But RISK is behind EVERY calculation on the efficacy of CV treatments and prevention. There is no ZERO risk of mild or SUB-clinical CV infection. 

*


----------



## WEATHER53

schmidlap said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone is socially responsible, some are indoctrinated with crackpot notions, and some are willing to inflict an enormous burden upon caregivers.
> 
> Under the U.S. Constitution, such irresponsible folks can be fined:
> 
> ... The greatest challenge to Massachusetts’s vaccine mandates would come nearly a century after the initial legislation, in a case that would go to the highest court in the land. Massachusetts resident Henning Jacobson refused a mandatory smallpox booster vaccine in 1902, citing a bad reaction to his first shot several years prior. After he was fined $5 (the equivalent of about $153 today) for refusing to comply, local anti-vaccination activists picked up his case, eventually bringing it all the way to the Supreme Court.​​*In a 7-2 vote, the Supreme Court upheld the mandate and the state’s right to fine citizens who did not comply, though it also decreed that no one could be forcibly vaccinated.* _“(T)he liberty secured by the Constitution of the United States to every person within its jurisdiction does not import an absolute right in each person to be, at all times and in all circumstances, wholly free from restraint,”_ wrote Justice John Marshall Harlan in the majority opinion. With that, the mandate enacted nearly 100 years prior was affirmed as constitutional... ​​As Justice Harlan wrote in 1905, that personal freedoms should never supersede “the common good.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First U.S. vaccine mandate in 1809 launched 200 years of court battles
> 
> 
> Today, a legal and political contest continues to play out between individual liberty and public health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pressherald.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


You are correct that I do care about my well being more  than pleasing your emotional state.


----------



## flacaltenn

iceberg said:


> you seem pretty willing to go the long way around any possibility this was intentional.



Even tho I'm convinced it did NOT come from a wet market and that it's HIGHLY likely the Wuhan lab was involved, I cant' believe it was intentional. 

If you're gonna TEST an untested bio-weapon, you would not expose your capabilities to the world. You would "test" in a place like N. Korea where NOTHING comes out in terms of info. 

The chances of getting CAUGHT worldwide spreading are WAY too high.  ESPECIALLY if your "experiment" fizzles out or gets out of control. Too embarrassing. Would be a rookie move for people as smart as the ChiComs.


----------



## badger2

Yes, once effective prophylaxis is removed from the equation the way it was, discourse about treatments makes perfectly good sense. From the evidence, it looks like SARS-Cov-2 could have been known since Feb 2017, if not earlier, back to 2011 or so.

The damning evidence for a wet market is that the focus of SARS-CoV-1 was never found, even though the Chinese were well aware of the known venders selling at the markets, and where the raccoon dogs (reservoirs of the virus) were grown commercially. The commie Chinese found out that raccoon dogs and civets were the natural reservoirs of SARS-CoV, and never documented a single, god-damned location for it.


----------



## Muhammed

flacaltenn said:


> Even tho I'm convinced it did NOT come from a wet market and that it's HIGHLY likely the Wuhan lab was involved, I cant' believe it was intentional.
> 
> If you're gonna TEST an untested bio-weapon, you would not expose your capabilities to the world. You would "test" in a place like N. Korea where NOTHING comes out in terms of info.
> 
> The chances of getting CAUGHT worldwide spreading are WAY too high.  ESPECIALLY if your "experiment" fizzles out or gets out of control. Too embarrassing. Would be a rookie move for people as smart as the ChiComs.


They wouldn't give a shit about "getting caught" because by nature they would still have plausible deniability.


----------



## flacaltenn

Muhammed said:


> They wouldn't give a shit about "getting caught" because by nature they would still have plausible deniability.



So you don't believe they ALREADY got caught doing experiments to take mammalian viruses to humans? That part we KNOW was goin on.  WE PAID THEM TO DO THAT.

It'll come out to be a consensus in short order -- once all the other "myths" are ruled out by science. *There's just NO EMPHASIS on funding the science to rule out other causes, because 90% of the med research funding in this country (outside of pharma) ARE PAID by the same agencies and actors (Fauci et al) who were dead set on "dual use research"..  * which in Fauci terms means its GREAT to support bioweapon research - EVEN THO -- Gain of function has been banned in THIS country for 9 of the past 10 years.

AND -- in fact -- NIH and CDC would be BLOCKING any grants to go test bats in Asia for CV origins or testing minks, civets and pangolins to try and find a relative precursor. 

Greater chance of seeing Fauci and Eco-Health Alliance in orange jumpsuits before 2026 than Hillary.  LOL...


----------



## badger2

Fau Chi published testimony to the U.S. Senate on "Dual Use Research" on the day the miners were going into the hospital at Kunming. The hole where they were working produced SARS-CoV-2's next closest relative. The Chinese military has the first closest relative. There are  no places on the spike that were manipulated. Wuhan World Military Games, Oct 2019 is suspicious.


----------



## badger2

Fau Chi's testimony to the Senate occurred on 26 Ap 2012.


----------



## JohnDB

beagle9 said:


> Wait, I'm lost... Not sure who you are talking about on losing a family farm, and what is your remedy for that maybe ?


My FIL owns a family farm...so do most of my in laws...they each have their own.  But they have regular jobs to support those farms.  

WHO says vaccine booster programs will prolong Covid crisis: 'No country can boost its way out of the pandemic' 

The WHO needs to get over themselves.  There are plenty of reports that the antivaxxer activists, promoted by Westernized cultural enemies, have won out already...that vaccines are showing up faster than they are being used.  

And slowly but steadily we are shifting from pandemic to endemic lifestyles.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> My FIL owns a family farm...so do most of my in laws...they each have their own.  But they have regular jobs to support those farms.
> 
> WHO says vaccine booster programs will prolong Covid crisis: 'No country can boost its way out of the pandemic'
> 
> The WHO needs to get over themselves.  There are plenty of reports that the antivaxxer activists, promoted by Westernized cultural enemies, have won out already...that vaccines are showing up faster than they are being used.
> 
> And slowly but steadily we are shifting from pandemic to endemic lifestyles.


Bill Gates-owned WHO effeminates are not relaying the full concept to the prisoners: there is no such thing as "fully vaxxed."


----------



## badger2

An endemic lifestyle would mean that the virus reservoir in white-tailed deer is also mutating. Right here, Einstein: Omicron evolved in African mice, not Chinese communist mice.


----------



## JohnDB

badger2 said:


> An endemic lifestyle would mean that the virus reservoir in white-tailed deer is also mutating. Right here, Einstein: Omicron evolved in African mice, not Chinese communist mice.











						WHO says Covid booster programs limit vaccine supply for poor countries, could prolong pandemic
					

World Health Organization officials warned vaccine inequality could lead to the emergence of more mutant Covid variants.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Nope...says right here an HIV positive person. Not something that came from a conspiracy theory blog....


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> WHO says Covid booster programs limit vaccine supply for poor countries, could prolong pandemic
> 
> 
> World Health Organization officials warned vaccine inequality could lead to the emergence of more mutant Covid variants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...says right here an HIV positive person. Not something that came from a conspiracy theory blog....


Gates-owned WHO may be correct, but Gates is linked to CIA via Fau Chi and Omicron evolving in African mice, not Chinese communist mice, is also correct. This report is coming from British MI6, because one of their agents is speaking:

17 Dec 2021








						Uncertainty swirls around Omicron COVID-19 severity
					






					www.cidrap.umn.edu
				



'....found no evidence that Omicron is less severe than Delta....those with African ethnicity are more affected by Omicron.'

Gates-WHO-CIA is cherry-picking. It's well known that retroviral elements can integrate into the coronavirus genome. Omicron sequences do not contain any retroviral elements. Therefore, Gates-WHO-CIA is lying.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> WHO says Covid booster programs limit vaccine supply for poor countries, could prolong pandemic
> 
> 
> World Health Organization officials warned vaccine inequality could lead to the emergence of more mutant Covid variants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...says right here an HIV positive person. Not something that came from a conspiracy theory blog....


You are a stupid. Badger has cited a scientific report showing the origins of Omicron. The commie cocksuckers knew to set things up whereby the only possible thing to do was speculation, which your punk-ass lips calls conspiracy. You are a fascist debaucher of human good intentions. No doubt, then, you are also a Nazi-Dem POS.


----------



## JohnDB

badger2 said:


> You are a stupid. Badger has cited a scientific report showing the origins of Omicron. The commie cocksuckers knew to set things up whereby the only possible thing to do was speculation, which your punk-ass lips calls conspiracy. You are a fascist debaucher of human good intentions. No doubt, then, you are also a Nazi-Dem POS.


No...I'm an A-political person who relies upon verifiable facts and true research scientist with long standing in the research field for educated guesses... understanding that they are just guesses and likely as good as it's going to get.  

I really don't care about what you would like to be true I can only make choices of what is true.  And that means that political aspirations are thrown out every time.  

But carry on with lunatic style false accusations and foaming mouthed assertions.


----------



## badger2

JohnDB said:


> No...I'm an A-political person who relies upon verifiable facts and true research scientist with long standing in the research field for educated guesses... understanding that they are just guesses and likely as good as it's going to get.
> 
> I really don't care about what you would like to be true I can only make choices of what is true.  And that means that political aspirations are thrown out every time.
> 
> But carry on with lunatic style false accusations and foaming mouthed assertions.


Badger is posting science. You are not educated enough in the subject not matter how long you have stood. One contradiction of the WHO report has been shown. There are plenty of others. The amino acid sequences of SARS-CoV-2's closest relative, with 99.1% similarity, is on the desk before us. You would fail a pop quiz on its spike proteins.


----------



## badger2

Platinum effeminates such as JohnDB should cough up some citations  that have substance instead of CIA-MI6 propaganda.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grain of salt.
> 
> Remember, it's summer there. Our delta wave peaked and began to fall off. Then colder weather hit.



Translation:. Please let this variant be bad and allow my lib authoritarians to keep their boots on the neck.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Only 1.9% BUT it is up to 44 × more transmissible and infectious. So the end result is a lot more cases that very well could overwhelmed the hospital system. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


Is that a hospital system that is short handed due to firing non vaxed employees?

Look at the bright side, just about shutting down and freaking out the populace, again, isn't going to fair well for the left if the dreaded Omicron comes goes with nary a whimper.


----------



## Stann

Billy_Bob said:


> Modified messenger RNA shots are not vaccines.  The clinical definition of a vaccine they do not meet.


Keep changing the subject are we going to play that game. Whatever, they work for most of the population.


----------



## Stann

LordBrownTrout said:


> Translation:. Please let this variant be bad and allow my lib authoritarians to keep their boots on the neck.


No one wants any more variants and no one wants it to get worse. Your latest attack is a total failure.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Is that a hospital system that is short handed due to firing non vaxed employees?
> 
> Look at the bright side, just about shutting down and freaking out the populace, again, isn't going to fair well for the left if the dreaded Omicron comes goes with nary a whimper.


We are in a pandemic. It would be any and all hospitals.


----------



## Lastamender

Stann said:


> No one wants any more variants and no one wants it to get worse. Your latest attack is a total failure.


As a rule variants become less dangerous. The pandemic is over. Now stop the bullshit.








						The Pandemic is Over. Tell the Democrats
					

There is nothing in life with no risk. It is up to each person to weigh the risk, how it impacts them and theirs, and make their own decision. That is what freedom is all about.




					thelibertyloft.com


----------



## Stann

Lastamender said:


> As a rule variants become less dangerous. The pandemic is over. Now stop the bullshit.


As long as we have a death count that keeps going up the pandemic is not over. And with the attitude of so many non-believers, it will continue for quite some time.


----------



## Lastamender

Stann said:


> As long as we have a death count that keeps going up the pandemic is not over. And with the attitude of so many non-believers, it will continue for quite some time.


A lot of those deaths are from the vaccine. If they truly believed in science none of the extremes would have happened.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> As long as we have a death count that keeps going up the pandemic is not over. And with the attitude of so many non-believers, it will continue for quite some time.


Yeah well unless you live in a free state, then the pandemic isn't over, but if you live in a blue state then get ready to remain in purgatory forever. Once it got started, coupled with a terrorizing fear, then it's almost impossible for a blue state to trust anything anymore, so they will believe anything their master's tell them to believe.

Desantis has beat the odds, and the relentless Biden attack's on the state has proven that much of this thing has been highly politicized.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> We are in a pandemic. It would be any and all hospitals.


Yet no real word on the amount who have been infected, survived or died.

Dead and infected seem to be the standard.

The same hospitals who declined 'selective surgeries' during the 'Rona, who are now up against the wall with close to full occupancy's?


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Yeah well unless you live in a free state, then the pandemic isn't over, but if you live in a blue state then get ready to remain in purgatory forever. Once it got started, coupled with a terrorizing fear, then it's almost impossible for a blue state to trust anything anymore, so they will believe anything their master's tell them to believe.
> 
> Desantis has beat the odds, and the relentless Biden attack's on the state has proven that much of this thing has been highly politicized.


I've been on many emergency response teams. I've never seen such an emergency response botched this badly. The botching started with trump. He tried to handle it from a business perspective which is ridiculous. That's why they have emergency response teams responsible for things. Oh, we didn't have one trump had disbanded the emergency pandemic response team. Now you may understand why we had such a bad time with this. You can't build a house without a good foundation.


----------



## Stann

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


On the news tonight the CDC says that omicron is 50 to 75% less severe than the Delta variant, that's the good news. The bad news they didn't tell, is that the virus is 2.2 to 2.9 times as infectious as Delta is. If you do the math we end up with the same number of people in the hospital the same number of deaths as Delta. Let's just hope they're both out here as soon as possible and they don't mutate together to form a super bad one , that's my hope.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Two years already, look at the Spanish flu. It's now just regular flu and it took about two years to do so. This might take longer because of the restrictions in certain places though.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Yet no real word on the amount who have been infected, survived or died.
> 
> Dead and infected seem to be the standard.
> 
> The same hospitals who declined 'selective surgeries' during the 'Rona, who are now up against the wall with close to full occupancy's?


I don't know about the national numbers, but Delta and omicron have pushed the total number of cases in Omaha to over 100,000. The Omaha area is only about a half million. So that's 20% of the population.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Yet no real word on the amount who have been infected, survived or died.
> 
> Dead and infected seem to be the standard.
> 
> The same hospitals who declined 'selective surgeries' during the 'Rona, who are now up against the wall with close to full occupancy's?


They used to publish the numbers of everything in our area daily in the Omaha world herald. That stopped when the governor shut down the state dashboard on it. City of Omaha is keeping pretty good truck they gave all the figures but the one that struck out to me was the total number of cases. The local news stations are doing a good job reporting those figures. Usually when I put this thing on pause I lose it this time I didn't I checked the figures city of Omaha lost 900 people. The state has lost almost 3,000. The hospitals in Omaha are currently at 92% capacity and they are currently treating 188 COVID-19 patients, that includes 11 children.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> They used to publish the numbers of everything in our area daily in the Omaha world herald. That stopped when the governor shut down the state dashboard on it. City of Omaha is keeping pretty good truck they gave all the figures but the one that struck out to me was the total number of cases. The local news stations are doing a good job reporting those figures. Usually when I put this thing on pause I lose it this time I didn't I checked the figures city of Omaha lost 900 people. The state has lost almost 3,000. The hospitals in Omaha are currently at 92% capacity and they are currently treating 188 COVID-19 patients, that includes 11 children.


The city of Omaha had 100,000 cases total out of the city of less then a half million. So roughly 20% have been infected with covid.


----------



## badger2

Omaha stats, void of the vaccination status or type of vaccine.


----------



## badger2

Omaha stats void of variant type is certainly biased reporting.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

MarathonMike said:


> This is great news! Not only has Omicron peaked far earlier than the previous Delta wave, only 1.9% of the Omicron cases required hospitalization. Certainly no guarantee that the virus will follow suit here, but it is very encouraging nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re Already Past the Peak in South Africa’s Omicron Ground Zero
> 
> 
> Jeenah Moon via ReutersEven as the world panics over the rapid spread of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, the health ministry in South Africa has delivered some encouraging news. On Friday, South Africa’s Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said that hospitalizations are down with Omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


The loons will not let the terror porn dissipate. You can bet the media will continue to report our immediate demise unless we give the government more control.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hospitals Spread Thin As COVID-19 Continues Surging - Omaha, Nebraska - Eminetra
					

Omaha, Nebraska 2021-12-21 04:00:00 – The current surge in viral cases in Nebraska continues to send more people to hospitals, stressing the state’s health system. Health officials were already concerned about the hospital’s capacity on Thursday, saying the spread of a new Omicron variant of the...




					eminetra.com
				




Less than last year same time via this article and very few from Omicron is any admitted to hospital  More than likely the Delta variant..........

And more FEAR PORN.


----------



## Stann

badger2 said:


> Omaha stats, void of the vaccination status or type of vaccine.


On the local TV news channel 7 ABC they keep saying things like seven people died today five were unvaccinated one was in their fifties one was in their forties two were in their 30s etc and two were vaccinated in their 80s. That is new in the past couple months


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> On the local TV news channel 7 ABC they keep saying things like seven people died today five were unvaccinated one was in their fifties one was in their forties two were in their 30s etc and two were vaccinated in their 80s. That is new in the past couple months


The medical mafia is throwing you a bone. What variant was it? What vaccine did the two get? A chimp-based vaccine? This is akin to the slothful effeminates at the CDC who think that their first report on the viability of SARS-CoV-2 on inanimate surfaces will suffice. As far as is known, they have not updated this and Delta could be helping drive the pandemic from inanimate surfaces. CDC is already castrated from answering whether viruses on the unvvaxxed surfaces of the vaxxed are also mutating. These on mouth, throat, nasal passages can be transmitted back into the environment. These never confront the vaccine.


----------



## badger2

How close to TGEV coronavirus is the time of viability of Delta on inanimate surfaces? TGEV can remain infectious outside the host on steel surfaces for up to 28 days, according to the Germans. What are the updated stats for Delta and Omicron, because Omicron is from an African mouse, Delta is not.


----------



## Stann

badger2 said:


> The medical mafia is throwing you a bone. What variant was it? What vaccine did the two get? A chimp-based vaccine? This is akin to the slothful effeminates at the CDC who think that their first report on the viability of SARS-CoV-2 on inanimate surfaces will suffice. As far as is known, they have not updated this and Delta could be helping drive the pandemic from inanimate surfaces. CDC is already castrated from answering whether viruses on the unvvaxxed surfaces of the vaxxed are also mutating. These on mouth, throat, nasal passages can be transmitted back into the environment. These never confront the vaccine.


I'm glad you know so much about the subject. I don't have the time to be bothered with it. I work for a living still. Maybe you should be one of the experts on TV. Why aren't you ?


----------



## Stann

badger2 said:


> How close to TGEV coronavirus is the time of viability of Delta on inanimate surfaces? TGEV can remain infectious outside the host on steel surfaces for up to 28 days, according to the Germans. What are the updated stats for Delta and Omicron, because Omicron is from an African mouse, Delta is not.


And I'm glad Omicron is becoming the dominant variant. But it is highly mutable and highly contagious. My only concern now, is if that variant mutates with the Delta variant, getting ready to have a highly contagious highly lethal variant. I think they're planning for the worst and hoping for the best. That's what I'd be doing.


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> How close to TGEV coronavirus is the time of viability of Delta on inanimate surfaces? TGEV can remain infectious outside the host on steel surfaces for up to 28 days, according to the Germans. What are the updated stats for Delta and Omicron, because Omicron is from an African mouse, Delta is not.


Remain infectious outside of the host on inanimate objects for 28 days ? Better shut everything down again then, because people can't touch or smell anything without getting infected if that is the case. I think leaving it all up to people's immune systems to eradicate the thing is key. Watched a documentary on these families in India living and scavaging a landfill without any respiratory mask, gloves or anything. The journalist however had to be masked up and hazmat suited up in order to interview them. The point being that their immune system had adjusted, but the journalist immune system was vulnerable because of his lack of exposure.

My beginning word's here were lite hearted in intent, because we haven't worried about this thing since it started, and I got the COVID. Shoot my wife took care of me, and she never got the thing. Relatives of mine in their 80's got it, and they got over it with a z-pack. My other family members got it, and they all got over it without medical help.

We wash our hands, and we wear a mask in congested situations, and some are vaxed, and some aren't, but it was and is their choice. We and nobody else is afraid of them, and we all live happily together in our state.


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> I'm glad you know so much about the subject. I don't have the time to be bothered with it. I work for a living still. Maybe you should be one of the experts on TV. Why aren't you ?


Badger is retired and still working, as you can see.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> Remain infectious outside of the host on inanimate objects for 28 days ? Better shut everything down again then, because people can't touch or smell anything without getting infected if that is the case. I think leaving it all up to people's immune systems to eradicate the thing is key. Watched a documentary on these families in India living and scavaging a landfill without any respiratory mask, gloves or anything. The journalist however had to be masked up and hazmat suited up in order to interview them. The point being that their immune system had adjusted, but the journalist immune system was vulnerable because of his lack of exposure.
> 
> My beginning word's here were lite hearted in intent, because we haven't worried about this thing since it started, and I got the COVID. Shoot my wife took care of me, and she never got the thing. Relatives of mine in their 80's got it, and they got over it with a z-pack. My other family members got it, and they all got over it without medical help.
> 
> We wash our hands, and we wear a mask in congested situations, and some are vaxed, and some aren't, but it was and is their choice. We and nobody else is afraid of them, and we all live happily together in our state.


CDC skirts the issue of surfaces for updating Delta and Omicron, likely because Omicron, being attenuated in a Suth African mouse like remains less viable on inanimate surfaces. Thus, if Deltas is on the nasal passages of the vaxxed along with Omicron, Omicron may lose in the competition, defusing nazi fear-mongering media and why the CDC is clamming up about it.


----------



## badger2

It's Gates who is in touch with the Chinese communists. As mentioned, SARS-CoV-2's closest relative, 99.1% similar, was found on Zhoushan Island in Feb 2017. It has been studied by and in the possession of, the Chinese communist military.

'In Feb 2017, Gates told the Munich Security Conference -- the leading global convention on international security policy -- that "we ignore the link between health security and international security at our peril." He warned that " a highly lethal global pandemic will occur in our lifetimes" by "a quirk of nature or at the hand of a terrorist." The world needs to "prepare for epidemics the way the military prepares for war."
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 412)


----------



## badger2

Omicron's evolution in South African mice before jumping back into humans is much less surprsing when one knows that Omicron's trail leads back to the Chapel Hill lab. The report link is at the bottom of the page: "The Evidence Which Suggests That This Is No Naturally Evolved Virus."








						The evidence which suggests that this is no naturally evolved virus
					

Minerva has uploaded a version of the controversial article that claims the coronavirus is not natural in origin.




					www.minervanett.no
				




The virus collected by Daszak on 18 Ap 2011 near Kunming and taken to Baric's North Carolina lab, RsSHC014, was used to make a mouse-adapted chimeravirus: SHC014-MA15.

.


----------



## badger2

Obviously, moving this thread to this forum was a mistake.


----------



## Delldude

badger2 said:


> Obviously, moving this thread to this forum was a mistake.


Why?


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> Omicron's evolution in South African mice before jumping back into humans is much less surprsing when one knows that Omicron's trail leads back to the Chapel Hill lab. The report link is at the bottom of the page: "The Evidence Which Suggests That This Is No Naturally Evolved Virus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence which suggests that this is no naturally evolved virus
> 
> 
> Minerva has uploaded a version of the controversial article that claims the coronavirus is not natural in origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minervanett.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The virus collected by Daszak on 18 Ap 2011 near Kunming and taken to Baric's North Carolina lab, RsSHC014, was used to make a mouse-adapted chimeravirus: SHC014-MA15.
> 
> .


So what is all this suggesting, that viruses are being loosed upon the land in order to affect political outcomes throughout the world for a purpose ?


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> And I'm glad Omicron is becoming the dominant variant. But it is highly mutable and highly contagious. My only concern now, is if that variant mutates with the Delta variant, getting ready to have a highly contagious highly lethal variant. I think they're planning for the worst and hoping for the best. That's what I'd be doing.


The Texan, first Omicron death, had previous infection. Was it Delta? Nazi-Dem media has found a milk cow there, appealing to IQs hovering around 80. Is there a sinlge USMBer who can mention any underlying parameters of this case? What were antibody levels? What ethnicity? South African?


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> So what is all this suggesting, that viruses are being loosed upon the land in order to affect political outcomes throughout the world for a purpose ?


It does look that way. Chinese communist military found its virus on Zhoushan Island in Feb 2017 after screening over 300 bats. Why did Gates flap his lips at the Germans during that month?

'In February 2017, Gates told the Munich Security Conference -- the leading global convention on international  security policy -- that "we ignore the link between health security and international security at our peril." He warned that "a highly lethal global pandemic will occur in  our lifetimes" by "a quirk of nature or at the hand of a terrorist." The world needs to "prepare for epidemics the way the military prepares for war." '
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 412)

Omicron evolved in mice, then jumped back into South Africans, but the mistake is getting amnesia about the virus collected by Daszak, the one Baric took back to North Carolina from Kunming. That virus, without its permission, got made into a mouse-adapted chimera. That is why we can't justifiably certify only African mice as helping to attenuate the virus. Baric's chimmeravirus, as pointed out by Sorensen and Dalgleish, was indeed very dangerous, and permission to continue those experiments was given.


----------



## badger2

flacaltenn said:


> I dont BS anything serious ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is guarding ancient bat caves against journalists and scientists seeking to discover the origins of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Chinese authorities prevented BBC and AP journalists from accessing caves in Yunnan. Some scientists had their samples confiscated, The AP said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is closely guarding caves that once played host to bats infected with close variants of COVID-19, The Associated Press reported.
> The caves in Yunnan Province, south China, are where scientists hope to find evidence of how the coronavirus evolved in bats.
> But samples taken recently by scientists were confiscated, the AP said, adding that police blocked access to roads and sites around the caves in late November.
> Journalists with the AP and the BBC said they encountered roadblocks and met people hired to keep them away from the caves.
> The cabinet must vet all research papers based on evidence from the caves in Beijing, the AP said, "under direct orders from President Xi Jinping."
> All the usual REMAINING wire services have confirmed this.


Citation?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> Who's talking about globally? I'm just talking about all the hoopla your ilk is creating within our boarders.


Which is just as stupid. They are following what the global experts say. You are following your colon.


----------



## Concerned American

badger2 said:


> Citation?


You're just not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  How many sources do you want him to cite?  Aren't *The Business Insider, AP, *and the *BBC *enough?  SMFH


----------



## flacaltenn

badger2 said:


> Citation?



Are you that daft?  Seriously? The link I gave from business Insider is NOT "a citation"??

Is this reading comp issue or maybe a clinical psych issue?


----------

